# Djeca i roditelji > Izazovi roditeljstva >  Kada u neki klub na sport i koji?

## Marpesia

Moja najstarija ima 10 godina i jako, jako zeli na neke sportske aktivnosti jer je stvarno prepuna energije i ima sportski duh.

Koji sport preporučate i zašto? I kada je vrijeme za neki klub? Kako sve to funkcionira, molim vas da me informirate.

----------


## aleta

Bilo koji. Jednu godinu jedan, drugu drugi. Ili atletika, koja je bazni sport. Bitno je da se dijete razvija ravnomjerno, da ne specijalizira jednu aktivnost prerano i da ne pomisli da su natjecanja i rezultati cilj njenog bavljenja sportom.

----------


## marta

Potpisujem aletu. Koji god klub i sport izabrali, podji i popricaj s trenerom da vidis koliko su nabrijani na rezultate i natjecanja, kakav odnos imaju s djecom, i sl.

----------


## rinama

Potpisujem martu i ovo oko trenera. Čovjek nisi ni svjestan kakvi sve luđaci treniraju djecu. Moj D.trenira nogomet i moram priznati da sam se nemali broj puta uvjerila na svoje oći i uši kako se  drugi treneri na utakmicama iz petnih žila deru na klince, psuju im mater i ostale svece. Takvome nebi dala ni da mi pesa prošeće, a kamoli prepustila dijete.
I ja sam prvo solo otišla na par treninga da vidim kako naš trener radi sa djecom i tek tada upisala dijete.

----------


## †marival

... neznam što bi ti za djevojčicu od 10 godina preporučila jer sam u muškim vodama ... a i muškim sportovima ... ( ali znam super trenericu u botincu koja trenira ženski nogomet sa curkama   :Grin:  )
... provjeri u svojoj OŠ moralo bi biti ?!

moje mišljenje je da za sport nikad nije prerano ... naravno ovisno o dobi djeteta ...

moja sva trojica su sa 3 godine krenuli u dodatni sportski vrtić ( "Zagi" u sklopu popodneva 45 min u zgradi vrtića - zastupljeni su svi sportovi sve do tenisa i klizanja ... do olimpijade na kraju sezone ) ... zatim je:
-  Ivan sa 5 godina krenuo na nogać u NK Lokomotivu i evo ga sada sa 14 pionir u NK Zagrebu 
- Mario sa 6 kreuno za bratom u Lokomotivu, pa u Zagreb i kako se nije našao u nogometu krenuo je na vaterpolo i sada igra u HVK Dinamo
- Luka je dvije godine na Zagiju ... i nastaviti će još jednu do škole, a uz to sutra kreće u NK Zagreb na svoj prvi trening  :D

----------


## Hermione

Jesi li razmišljala o plivanju? To je super sport i za cure i za dečke. 
Ili tae-kwon-do?
Naš V. od šeste godine ide na plivanje i obožava taj sport, N. je prošle godine krenuo na tae-kwon-do, a sad želi na mačevanje.
Najbolje da porazgovaraš sa svojom kćeri i vidiš što je najviše zanima pa da krenete od toga.

----------


## Loli

A što bi ona htjela trenirati?

----------


## no@

Evo link - možda nekome pomogne kod odabira i odluke o bavljenju sportom:

http://www.odlikasi.hr/default.aspx?...articleId=5424

----------


## Marpesia

> A što bi ona htjela trenirati?


Ne zna ni sama. Ali htjela bi nesto. 
Ona bi kao tenis, ali trenutno mi to bas nema smisla.

----------


## tweety

Ja bi svakoj djevojčici ponudila da ode pogledati da li joj se sviđa sinhronizirano plivanje.

----------


## NanoiBeba

> Ja bi svakoj djevojčici ponudila da ode pogledati da li joj se sviđa sinhronizirano plivanje.


e vidiš, a ja bih kod djevojčica izbjegavala sportove u bazenima

----------


## Davor

> ...ima sportski duh.


Znači pije pivo i voli s tatom ići u kladionicu. Ili?

----------


## tweety

> tweety prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ja bi svakoj djevojčici ponudila da ode pogledati da li joj se sviđa sinhronizirano plivanje.
> 
> 
> e vidiš, a ja bih kod djevojčica izbjegavala sportove u bazenima


Ja nisam imala problema sa gljivicama, pa sam smetnula s uma taj problem.
Ja sam se zaljubila u taj sport i žao mi je što sam ga prekasno otkrila, pa sam dala ideju, jer ne mora značiti da je bazen opasnost za sve djevojčice.

----------


## tweety

> Marpesia prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ...ima sportski duh.
> 
> 
> Znači pije pivo i voli s tatom ići u kladionicu. Ili?


Moj ni jedno ni drugo   :Wink: , pa ipak je sportskog duha (baš kao što sam to bila i ja, a nit sam u životu popila pivo, nit sam kročila u kladionicu).

Iako sam već negdje čitala o tvom pogledu na sport, štrecnulo me ovo tvoje pivo i kladionica.

----------


## NanoiBeba

> NanoiBeba prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  tweety prvotno napisa
> ...


Niti ja, ali nekako ne bih dala djevojčicu na vodeni sport. (pazi sad kada se moja za par godina uputi na nešto takvo - bolje da niš nisam pisala)

----------


## tweety

Jel zbog ovog što sam navela gore ili nekog drugog razloga (prehlada, nečeg drugog)?
Ja kao mala nisam imala prilike trenirati u vodi (živjela na Krku), pa mi sad ne pada na pamet još neki razlog.

----------


## NanoiBeba

1. zbog infekcija
2. ako zavoli vodeni sport, znači krenu natjecanja - reguliraju li im cikluse hormonima ili jednostavno kada se potrefi, ne ide na natjecanje

Tu sam laik, ali mi nekako mislm da bude tako - možda se javi koja mama sa iskustvom.

Prehlada ima svugdje pa se na to ne bih obazirala.

Inače, meni je za cure najljapši sport - odbojka. Ali, to su moji afiniteti.

----------


## Davor

> Iako sam već negdje čitala o tvom pogledu na sport, štrecnulo me ovo tvoje pivo i kladionica.


Mene zapravo samo smeta što ljudi pogrešno rekreaciju zovu sportom i time rade jako lošu uslugu svojoj djeci i svim rekreativcima. Sport je pivo, klađenje i steroidi. Naša djeca zaslužuju bolje od sporta.
NO SPORTS.

----------


## tweety

Ne zovu ljudi ništa krivo, sportom sam se ja bavila rekreativno, rekreirala sam se, nisam se bavila rekreacijom.
A to što je nekima sport=posao=pivo i kladionica=mlaćenje love=you name it, ne znači da sport je pivo i kladionica.

----------


## maria71

Što sam starija i imam jako puno kontakata sa djecom što obiteljski što profesionalno, puno sam bliža  Davorovom stavu.

----------


## aleta

slažem se, tweety.
moja se kći bavi sportom i vidim da je to jako dobro za nju.
i jako mi je žao što mene moji roditelji nisu usmjerili prema nekom sportu kad sam bila mala.

----------


## tweety

Mare, ali ne treba zbog luđaka osuđivati sport.
I trava je nekad lijek, a nekad otrov, ali zato što je netko koristi da se otruje ne možemo reći trava=otrov.
Mislim možemo, ali nećemo.

----------


## maria71

> Mare, ali ne treba zbog luđaka osuđivati sport.
> I trava je nekad lijek, a nekad otrov, ali zato što je netko koristi da se otruje ne možemo reći trava=otrov.
> Mislim možemo, ali nećemo.


ne generaliziram da je sport = zlo   :Grin:  

ali da sam se tijekom svojih 11 ili 12 godina  rada u  školi naslušala malo više ružnih nego lijepih priča, jesam ....

----------


## †marival

> tweety prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Iako sam već negdje čitala o tvom pogledu na sport, štrecnulo me ovo tvoje pivo i kladionica.
> 
> 
> Mene zapravo samo smeta što ljudi pogrešno rekreaciju zovu sportom i time rade jako lošu uslugu svojoj djeci i svim rekreativcima. Sport je pivo, klađenje i steroidi. Naša djeca zaslužuju bolje od sporta.
> NO SPORTS.


ova izjava me  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock: .... ali dobra stara izreka kaže .... nije važno ŠTO je rekao ... nego TKO je rekao


i kao mama trojice sportaša nemogu vjerovati da jedan OTAC ovako nešto može napisati ... i generalizirati ili ... suditi po sebi  :/

----------


## emily

> Sport je pivo, klađenje i steroidi.


za neke  vjerojatno da

za mnogo vise njih ovo je gruba generalizacija

----------


## Davor

Hoće reć da u ovoj zemlji ima više ljudi koji se redovito takmiče od onih koje su sportski klubovi odbacili kao neupotrebljive? Nekako sam stekao suprotan dojam.

Recimo, što fali planinarenju, trekkingu ili jednostavno hodanju po prirodi? Nema potrebe za trenerom, financije su minimalne pa nema potrebe za sponzorima, dišeš zrak drastično svježiji nego u bilo kakvoj dvorani, ako ti se baš ne da - ne moraš...

Nije li neobično koliko se klinaca jednostavno prestane baviti nekim "sportom" u trenutku kada se od njih očekuje "ozbiljan angažman" i svakodnevno treniranje radi takmičenja (uz zanemarivanje svih ostalih potreba)?

Nije li isto tako neobično da je sudjelovanje djece u sportskim natjecanjima izuzeto iz definicije (robovskog) dječjeg rada iako udovoljava SVIM ostalim uvjetima? I zašto se smatra da su klinci po azijskim sweatshopovima ugnjetavani, a naši klinci "sportaši" ne?

NO SPORTS.

----------


## ninochka

> Recimo, što fali planinarenju, trekkingu ili jednostavno hodanju po prirodi? Nema potrebe za trenerom, financije su minimalne pa nema potrebe za sponzorima, dišeš zrak drastično svježiji nego u bilo kakvoj dvorani, ako ti se baš ne da - ne moraš...


planinarenje je dosadno, možeš pokupiti krpelja, nema smisla veranje gore dolje ko divokoza. a ovo za financije, kaj si škrt? imaš averziju na trenere?

NO HIKING!

----------


## štrigica

svoje mišljenje o djeci koja se profesionalno bave sprotom/glumom/nečim šestim sam već davno napisala.. ne znam di jje ta tema...
Iv od rujna kreće na nogomet ili karate (nemamo baš previše opcija) - ne zato da bi bio vrhunski sportaš nego zato što cijeli mužev kraj familije pati od problema s kičmom... zato mi je važno da se, prije nego uđe u pubertet i u jednu noć naraste 8 centimetara, njegovi mišići pripreme za bit dobra podrška toj kičmi...
preko ljeta pliva. puuuno. preko zime nemam  uvjete za plivanje što bi njemu bilo  veselje i zato ću ga dat na ono što imamo ponuđeno... zbog zdravlja a ne zbog novca... on sutra ne mora igrat nogomet za lovu, može npr igrat s društvom mali balun...

----------


## Davor

*ninochka*, pa upiši dijete na ultimate fight i neće ti biti nikad dosadno, dijete će ti po svim kontinentima hodati u sponzorskim trenirkama, za svaku obiteljsku fotografiju ćeš mu kupovati novi gebis, a obitelj će mu se potpisivati na gips koji ćete čuvati na tavanu   :Laughing:  

Financije spominjem radi sponzorskog ropstva, a ne radi škrtosti. Uostalom, gledaj Dinamo, ponos i diku svakog 'Rvata športaša u radijusu 40km od Trga bana Jelačića: u minusu je. Sport nije u stanju zaraditi ni za 'ladnu vodu bez sponzora, a to znači ropstvo. Normalnog gledatelja sport ne zanima niti približno toliko da bi od plaćenih ulaznica ijedan klub mogao opstati.

Varijanta B je recimo haklati s ekipom na školskom dvorištu dok ne dođe podvornik i sve lijepo rastjera.

----------


## tanja_b

Kao zakleti anti-sportaš (čitaj: iskompleksirana trapavica s vječitom trojkom iz tjelesnog   :Grin:  ) donekle razumijem Davora, ali samo donekle.




> Recimo, što fali planinarenju, trekkingu ili jednostavno hodanju po prirodi? Nema potrebe za trenerom, financije su minimalne pa nema potrebe za sponzorima, dišeš zrak drastično svježiji nego u bilo kakvoj dvorani, ako ti se baš ne da - ne moraš...


Ne fali apsolutno ništa. Dapače, uvijek ću se zalagati za boravak na planinskom zraku ispred bilo kakve dvoranske aktivnosti, a i s Andrejem planinarimo, rekla bih, oduvijek. Međutim, radnim danom, kao i u slučaju lošeg vremena (a i zimi), ove su nam mogućnosti prilično smanjene. S obzirom da smo od njegovog rođenja "osuđeni" na vježbanje i fizikalnu terapiju, najnovija preporuka bila nam je "da mu nađemo neki sport za djecu gdje bi mogao više vježbati i ispucati višak energije". I namjeravamo pokušati s time - pa ako ide, ide, ako ne ide - nećemo forsirati.
Naglašavam - i sama sam protivnik natjecateljskog sporta, ali ne bih nikad išla tako daleko da kategorički zatvorim djetetu bilo kakvu mogućnost organiziranog skakanja, đipanja, ispucavanja energije, kako god to nazvali. 

E, da, moram se još osvrnuti i na ovo:




> planinarenje je dosadno, možeš pokupiti krpelja, nema smisla veranje gore dolje ko divokoza. a ovo za financije, kaj si škrt?


Ja obožavam veranje po planinama gore dolje ko divokoza   :Grin:   iako sam cijeli život bila uvjerena da se bojim visine. Zašto? Zbog tjelesnog u dvorani   :Grin:  

Nije sve crno-bijelo.

----------


## maria71

To što Milkin Perica rastura  npr.  baseball, ne znači da će tako i Mašin Marko.

Ista tako ako Božičina Leopoldina svira klavir ko Pogorelić, ne znači da će tako i Mašin Marko.....

Ja nemam ama baš nikakvih ambicija za svoje dijete ni na jednom polju ljudske aktivnosti.

kaj se mene tiče neka vozi autobus na relaciji Karlovac -Mrežnički Brig i ako je sretan s tim, neka

to je super relacija, krasna priroda.



 :Grin:

----------


## Davor

Pa da, auto-moto sport  :Laughing:

----------


## štrigica

:Laughing:   vas dvoje ste ludi   :Laughing:

----------


## Marpesia

> Marpesia prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ...ima sportski duh.
> 
> 
> Znači pije pivo i voli s tatom ići u kladionicu. Ili?


U Davore ovo je tužno s tvoje strane. Nepravedno i ostavlja dojam o tebi kao o osobi čiji se postovi preporučaju preskočiti.

Ne. Tata ne ide u kladionicu, nije pogledao ni jednu nogometnu utakmicu i niti najmanje ga ne zanima sport u tom smislu. S druge strane, volimo bicikliziam, planinarenje, trčanje itd.

Pod sportski duh mislila sam da dijete ima jako puno fizičke energije koju je potrebno korisno utrošiti. Isto tako, uživa utrkujući se sa djecom. U tom smislu - sportski duh - voli kretanje, gibanje, aktivnost.

Najmanje se nadam da će mi dijete biti nešto ozbiljno u sportu. Ja samo želim 2 puta tjedno da negdje dijete ode malo se istrči, oblikuje si tijelo lijepo time, upozna novu djecu, proširi kut gledanja sa novim aktivnostima, ljudima i korištenjem tijela i dođe doma malo umornija tako da ne mora skakati po krevetima i našim glavama.

Planinarenje i slično - aktivnost za jednom tjedno. Njoj treba tijekom radnog tjedna neka aktivnost.

_________

Na tvoj post bih se uvrijedila da se sa njim mogu poistovjetiti. Srećom ne mogu i u globalu i ja imam mišljenje poput tvog kad se onako pretjeruje. I naiđem li na trenera koji mi od dječjeg hobija planira posao - prva stvar koju ću napraviti je promjeniti klub ili je ispisati bez trunke grižnje savjesti.

Mogu ja dijete upisati i u teretanu, ali premala je još. A i nedaj boze da trener vidi kako vozi orbitrek, mozda bi je odmah poslao na natjecanje u vožnji flyerima.   :Grin:

----------


## Davor

Pa gle, mogu pisati i buci-mici bez efekta, ali mi je nekako prirodnije to ovako direktno u glavu.

----------


## Loli

Marpesia, ako si u Zagrebu, 13. 9. na Mladosti na Savi će opet biti cjelodnevni program raznoraznih sportova, a cilj je baš da dijete izabere sport koji mu/joj se najviše sviđa. Mi smo bili prije dvije godine i bilo je stvarno zanimljivo.   :Wink:

----------


## tweety

evo u educareni od listopada _sportski aerobic za klinceze školarke_

Sad mi je palo napamet, pa tvoja djevojčica ima 10 godina, mogla bi na akrobatski rock 'n' roll ili jazz dance.

----------


## maria71

> vas dvoje ste ludi


ma neeeee, ja sam učiteljica  :Grin:   :Laughing:

----------


## cvijeta73

mišljenja sam da bi djeci svakako trebalo omogućiti da se bave sportom. ako hoće igrati nogomet, da mu se omogući da igra nogomet. ali ne na način da trener nakon šest mjeseci što je dijete u klubu napravi selekciju, sa "talentiranima" se nastavlja trenirati, a ostali se muvaju po klubu. i preporuči im se rekreativan sport. što za dijete znači rekreativno treniranje, kakvu on ima motivaciju za to? održavanje kondicije? održavanje zdravlja? moš misliti.
oni se žele natjecati, žele osjetiti draž pobjede i poraza, draž rezultata. bez nekakvih pritisaka - igra radi igre. naravno, ako ima za to afiniteta.
ne možeš djetetu od devet godina reći da se mora rekrativno baviti sportom jer je to zdravo. 
i zato je po meni pravo rješenje dobro organizirana školska liga. iz koje onda klubovi mogu raditi svoju selekciju - pa ko voli nek izvoli.

----------


## tweety

> i zato je po meni pravo rješenje dobro organizirana školska liga. iz koje onda klubovi mogu raditi svoju selekciju - pa ko voli nek izvoli.


X

----------


## Davor

Zapravo se slažem, iako me spomenuta selekcija jako nervira.

----------


## magriz

> 1. zbog infekcija
> 2. ako zavoli vodeni sport, znači krenu natjecanja - reguliraju li im cikluse hormonima ili jednostavno kada se potrefi, ne ide na natjecanje
> 
> Tu sam laik, ali mi nekako mislm da bude tako - možda se javi koja mama sa iskustvom.
> 
> Prehlada ima svugdje pa se na to ne bih obazirala.
> 
> Inače, meni je za cure najljapši sport - odbojka. Ali, to su moji afiniteti.


ja sam plivala i ronila - infekcija i gljivica nikad, ciklus mi nikad nije smetao niti za trening niti natjecanje - postoje tamponi

----------


## cvijeta73

> Zapravo se slažem, iako me spomenuta selekcija jako nervira.


a nervira i mene, ali ne možeš ukinuti vrhunski sport. 
a još je nešto žalosno, a vezano za moj prijašnji post. to je da klubovi odmah odšacaju genetske predispozicije djece, u odnosu na visinu, i odmah na osnovu toga naprave selekciju - od prijateljice mali je obožavao igrati košarku i što je najbolje, super mu je išlo, ali odmah su ga, sa njegovih devet godina, svrstali u rekreativce - zbog njegove visine i visine roditelja. a što je još žalosnije, ne radi se samo o košarci - danas ako nemaš dva metra ne možeš se baviti više niti jednim sportom. 
a nisu krivi ovdje niti klubovi niti treneri - oni imaju svoj cilj i svoju misiju, slagali se mi s njom ili ne. krive su gradske vlasti.

----------


## Davor

> a nervira i mene, ali ne možeš ukinuti vrhunski sport.


To je kao da kažeš da ne možeš ukinuti pedofile. Pa ne možeš, ali im ne moraš davati više zasluga nego što im pripada. Za početak bi bilo sjajno ne pomagati ih iz proračuna.

Evo recimo Dinamo, ponos i dika svakog 'Rvata navijača u radijusu 40km od Trga bana Jelačića, perjanica rvackog nogoloma - kupuje strane igrače. A ni oni očito ne igraju pošteno i klub je u minusu. Pa im onda uskače Grad u pomoć s gro novaca. Da ne duljim: balon zvani Dinamo bi se ispuhao na razumnu mjeru kada ga Grad, t.j. naš porezni novac ne bi umjetno na aparatima držao na životu.

Zamisli samo koliko bi se rekreacijskih objekata i školskih igrališta obnovilo s "Dinamovim" novcem. Svijest da je to naš novac koji su oteli našoj djeci ne postoji. Važniji je nogolom.

----------


## magriz

> Zamisli samo koliko bi se rekreacijskih objekata i školskih igrališta obnovilo s "Dinamovim" novcem. Svijest da je to naš novac koji su oteli našoj djeci ne postoji. Važniji je nogolom.


ne samo igrališta, već i vrtića i škola i koječega drugog nužnog za zdravo odrastanje...

moram priznati da se dijelimo mišljenje, ali ne i način izražaja i usporedbe...

jer, sorry, usporediti sport i pedofile - malo je ipak too sick

----------


## ninochka

> cvijeta73 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> a nervira i mene, ali ne možeš ukinuti vrhunski sport.
> 
> 
> To je kao da kažeš da ne možeš ukinuti pedofile. Pa ne možeš, ali im ne moraš davati više zasluga nego što im pripada. Za početak bi bilo sjajno ne pomagati ih iz proračuna.


ko što si rekao...glupo je buci-buci..bolje u glavu

meni je ova tvoja usporedba maloumna. pedofili su isto što i sport? financiraju se iz proračuna? i nemoj mi objašnjavat analogiju. nisam bukva. kužim i glupa je




> *ninochka*, pa upiši dijete na ultimate fight i neće ti biti nikad dosadno, dijete će ti po svim kontinentima hodati u sponzorskim trenirkama, za svaku obiteljsku fotografiju ćeš mu kupovati novi gebis, a obitelj će mu se potpisivati na gips koji ćete čuvati na tavanu .


apropos ovoga još jedno veliko   :Rolling Eyes:  ti u tvom crno bijelom svijetu beri s djetetom mahovinu po sljemenu i ne daj mu nikad da potrči ako ima druge djece na istom brdu jer mogao bi netko, božemeprosti, pomisliti da se NATJEČE  :shock:  :shock:

----------


## †marival

ninochka   :Love:  




> Nije li neobično koliko se klinaca jednostavno prestane baviti nekim "sportom" u trenutku kada se od njih očekuje "ozbiljan angažman" i svakodnevno treniranje radi takmičenja (uz zanemarivanje svih ostalih potreba)?
> 
> Nije li isto tako neobično da je sudjelovanje djece u sportskim natjecanjima izuzeto iz definicije (robovskog) dječjeg rada iako udovoljava SVIM ostalim uvjetima? I zašto se smatra da su klinci po azijskim sweatshopovima ugnjetavani, a naši klinci "sportaši" ne?
> 
> NO SPORTS.


djeca se prestaju baviti profesionalnim sportom iz raznoraznih razloga, a ponajprije zato što to oni sami žele ... i uvijek kroz cijeli život nastavljaju odlaziti na nogać sa frendovima s posla, tenis sa kolegom iz ureda, sportske igre sa firmom ... ili sl. 
...  isto tako idu na treninge zato što oni to tako žele i vole
_( tu naravno ne spominjem bolesne roditelje koji svoju djecu forsiraju isto kao što ne spominjem roditelje koji svojoj djeci brane bavljenje sportom - smatram da su jedni i drugi bolesnici )_ 

Zzašto je svakodnevno treniranje zanemarivanje svih ostalih potreba ?! ili možda obaveza ?! 
Djeca sportaši rekreativci ( u školama)  manje uspješni (u manjim klubovima) , ili najuspješniji ( u velikim klubovima ) žive sasvim normalnim životom , dapače svoje slobodno vrijeme vrlo kvalitetno organiziraju, definitivno se zdravije i kvalitetnije hrane te obavljaju svoje školske obaveze vrlo uspješno ... i nemaju potrebe sjediti na klupicama ispred zgrade, ili u mračnim parkovima, zadimljenim kafićima jer za to nemaju vremena i naučeni su od svojih trenera da to nije zdravo niti dobro ... a isto tako nemaju potrebe dokazivati se pred svojim vršnjacima sa cigaretom i pivom u ruci jer dovoljan je dokaz medalja osvojena na nekom natjecanju, putovanje sa klubom u neku stranu zemlju  ili pohvalnica za sudjelovanje u na nekom humanitarnom turniru .... i sa time ponosno žive i stasaju u zdrave mlade ljude   :Heart:  

Davorovu usporedbu djece koja se bave sportom, žive u sretnom okruženju, imaju kvalitetno organiziran život  sa jadnom i nemoćnom djecom koja su prisiljena raditi ... mi je ispod svake časti komentirati 

pedofili  :?  nikako da dokučim kako su u ovoj temi spomenuti ...

ali moram još nešto reći .... da sam sretna i ponosna što ja kao porezni obveznik moram plačati uređenje dječjih parkova, sportskih dvorana ... nogometnh kompleksa, bazena, bundeka, biciklističkih staza, vrtića, škola ... i da dinamo nije  mojoj djeci ništa oteo ... isto tako gradske vlasti im nisu ništa otele već naprotiv dale su 
.... moja djeca su dobila predivan nogometni kompleks u veslačkoj ( gdje nema članarine ), predivan bazen u utrinama, igrališta na bundeku i koriste se svakodnevno sa istim ... pa još i besplatne knjige kad uz to spomenem .... ja sam  :D  :D  :D

----------


## †marival

> mišljenja sam da bi djeci svakako trebalo omogućiti da se bave sportom. ako hoće igrati nogomet, da mu se omogući da igra nogomet. ali ne na način da trener nakon šest mjeseci što je dijete u klubu napravi selekciju, sa "talentiranima" se nastavlja trenirati, a ostali se muvaju po klubu. i preporuči im se rekreativan sport. što za dijete znači rekreativno treniranje, kakvu on ima motivaciju za to? održavanje kondicije? održavanje zdravlja? moš misliti.
> oni se žele natjecati, žele osjetiti draž pobjede i poraza, draž rezultata. bez nekakvih pritisaka - igra radi igre. naravno, ako ima za to afiniteta.
> ne možeš djetetu od devet godina reći da se mora rekrativno baviti sportom jer je to zdravo. 
> i zato je po meni pravo rješenje dobro organizirana školska liga. iz koje onda klubovi mogu raditi svoju selekciju - pa ko voli nek izvoli.


zato postoje manji klubovi i veći klubovi ... u zagrebu ih ima skoro svaki kvart pa ako dijete nemože zadovoljiti neke veće zahtjeve u školi nogometa nk zagreba ili nk dinamo naprimjer bez ikakvih problema može trenirati u buzinu, trnju, lokomotivi ili kustošiji ... i bolje da trener iskreno djetetu kaže da nije za zahtjevne treninge nego za rekreativno treniranje nego da mu daje lažnu nasdu ... pa da dijete postane frustrirano jer nemože pratiti tempo treninga dok njegovi suigrači mogu ( nije svako dijete istog godišta isto )
i ti manji klubovi igraju istu zagrebačku ligu tako da dijete ni u kojem slučaju nije zakinuto za natjecanja, pobijede i poraze ... druženja ... igre radi igre
ne samo da djetetu od 9 godina MORAŠ reći da je bavljenje sportom zdravo već to MORAŠ reći djetetu od godine dana .... a sport počinje puzanjem, trčkaranjem, bacanjem loptice ... step by step
i isto tako djetetu od 9 godina moraš objasniti da samo svojim radom i trudom može postići više ... pa možda i iz manjeg "rekreativnog" kluba može preći u bolji ( ovo govorim iz vlastitog iskustva koje je završilo prelaskom iz manjeg kluba u veći samo djetetovim trudom i zalaganjem ) 

a školska liga neće 100% saživjeti dokle god profesori ne budu plačeni za ono što dodatno rade, a ne da im dodatni satovi sportova spadaju u normalno radno vrijeme ( mada se i to mijenja nabolje zavisno od škole do škole ) jer treneri na svim utakmicama i turnirima prate svu djecu i pozivaju u bolje klubove .... naravno da je selekcija uvjek prisutna .... ali zar nije selekcija i u školi .... pa ne upiše svako dijete V ili X gimnaziju ... niti pravni ili medicinski fax ?!?!?!

----------


## Davor

> ko što si rekao...glupo je buci-buci..bolje u glavu


Pa da, vidiš kolika se prašina digla. U suprotnom nikome ne bi ni palo na pamet razmisliti o ukupnoj širini problema. Ideja da sa "sportom" nešto kardinalno ne štima se tek počela probijati i većina i dalje misli kako je to nešto bezuvjetno dobro.

----------


## krumpiric

ja sam jako blizu davoru kad se govori o "pravom" sportiranju, al sam za rekreaciju. Nisam toliko stroga, ali isto sam svjedok odustajanja, patnji, navlačenja, nevjerojatnog bacanja para...
Zimulja i ritam u Zg mi nisu prekrasni i neda mi se 3 puta tjedno verat na Sljeme, a biciklistička sezona (mi smo bicikliraši) završava rano, ako vodiš dijete sa sobom. Zanima me gimnastika i ZAGI.M u vrtiću ima ZAGI i teta mi je u lipnju rekla da su oni premali za njega...a vi tu pišete da je Zagi od 3 godine....sad sam zbunjitis  :Grin:  
M ima 3 i 3mj i najmladji je u grupi, onda bi njegova grupica već teroretski mogla na ZAGI,ima ko iskustva?

----------


## krumpiric

inače, potpis na tweety, ja obožavam sinkronizirano, a da imam curicu sigurno bi joj nudila ritmiku, jazz dance, ples...prekrasno oblikuje žensko tijelo, zdravo je i ne nabrijano natjecateljski.  :Heart:

----------


## Loli

Potpisujem Marival

----------


## Davor

*marival*, jednostavno ne znam na koji način bih tebi odgovorio obzirom na veliki broj međusobno sukobljenih teza u ovome što pišeš. Najjednostavnije bi bilo reći da potpisujem pola toga što si napisala, a oštro se protivim drugoj polovici, problem je samo što su to iste teme u oba slučaja. 
Svejedno moram malo reagirati.
_"i da dinamo nije mojoj djeci ništa oteo ... isto tako gradske vlasti im nisu ništa otele već naprotiv dale su "_
Tumačenje:
Grad raspolaže novcem iz prireza, dakle našim novcem. Kada Grad Dinamu dade gro milijuna kuna i mene o tome ništa ne pita - to je otimačina ili jednostavno krađa. Grad je u prilici "dati" jedino naš novac, a ne novac Šeika Abdulaha. A i tada bi prvo pitali spomenutog Šeika prije nego bi novac bilo kome dali.

_"ne samo da djetetu od 9 godina MORAŠ reći da je bavljenje sportom zdravo već to MORAŠ reći djetetu od godine dana .... a sport počinje puzanjem, trčkaranjem, bacanjem loptice ... step by step"_
Tumačenje:
Radi se o indoktrinaciji bez stvarne veze sa stvarnošću. Sportom se u stvarnosti bavi toliko zanemarivo mali broj ljudi da ćeš podatke o sportu kao zanimanju naći u iznimno rijetkim cenzusima, a brojke su sprdačina. Zar zbog zanemarive šačice spartanaca većina naše djece MORA prihvatiti da je takav način života normalan? Ja mislim da ne mora. Jednako kao što nije normalno jurišati na bodljikavu žicu. U ostalim sferama života je ovakva diskriminacija strogo regulirana i pogodi što se događa s poslodavcem koji se drzne diskriminirati n.pr. žene.

Dijelovi u kojima zaneseno opisuješ načine i razloge odustajanja se u ostalim sferama života zovu mobing.

Odgoj i obrazovanje su kategorije u kojima jedino što stvarno MORA biti uvijek i svugdje prisutno je JEDNAKE MOGUĆNOSTI SVIMA. Sport to negira i svima osim svojim miljenicima nameće ideju da su nesposobni i manje vrijedni. Jadno.

(Kada sport ne bi uzurpirao resurse za rekreaciju naše djece i kada im ne bi nametao brutalnu diskriminaciju - ne bih ni riječ rekao.)

----------


## ninochka

> Odgoj i obrazovanje su kategorije u kojima jedino što stvarno MORA biti uvijek i svugdje prisutno je JEDNAKE MOGUĆNOSTI SVIMA. Sport to negira i svima osim svojim miljenicima nameće ideju da su nesposobni i manje vrijedni. Jadno


ma nemoj. baš odgoj i obrazovanje a? a kad tvoji miljenici prođu s 3 , a nečiji tuđi s 5, pa tvojimmiljenicima kažu da se ne mogu upisati u srednju u koju žele, hoćeš li i onda urlati svi smo jednaki i treba svima pružiti istu šansu?
i da ima nesposobne djece za stegu i mahnito zabijanje golova i takva se jednostavno neće baviti nogometom nego će svirati violinu ili vježbat matematiku. eto, bogu fala, nismo svi isti

----------


## cvijeta73

> zato postoje manji klubovi i veći klubovi ... u zagrebu ih ima skoro svaki kvart


a zagreb je jedini grad u hrvatskoj... :/ 




> naučeni su od svojih trenera da to nije zdravo niti dobro ... a isto tako nemaju potrebe dokazivati se pred svojim vršnjacima sa cigaretom i pivom u ruci jer dovoljan je dokaz medalja osvojena na nekom natjecanju, putovanje sa klubom u neku stranu zemlju ili pohvalnica za sudjelovanje u na nekom humanitarnom turniru .... i sa time ponosno žive i stasaju u zdrave mlade ljude


ovo je isto velika zabluda. okružena sam stjecajem okolnosti s par vrhunskih sportaša koji su svi do jednog u teškoj banani nakon prestanka karijere. ima svega - od alkoholizma preko droge pa do teške depresije. daleko su oni od zdravih mladih ljudi - i fizički, a bome i psihički. da ne bude zabune, naravno da ne generaliziram, govorim iz svog iskustva. naravno da ima i svjetlih primjera.

----------


## Davor

*ninochka*, obrati pažnju da se zlostavljanje događa nakon "upisa" i nema apsolutno nikakvog opravdanja. Isto tako se "otpalima" ne nudi baš nikakva alternativa. Jednostavno otpadnu.

----------


## ninochka

bu-hu. alternativa je violina ili neki drugi sport

isto trako nakon "upisa" djeca padnu razred. nisu svi za sve. ko i vječna tajna. nisu sva djeca slatka i pametna. jesu jer su mala i predivna i neiskvarena. ali...

----------


## Davor

Obrati pažnju da oni koji padnu razred dobiju drugu šansu, a da čak i djeca s posebnim potrebama pohađaju školu. Kad padnu nitko ih ne izbaci iz škole - to bi bilo okrutno.

----------


## cvijeta73

jel još nekog, osim mene nervira ta zabluda da su svi sportaši zdravi, mladi ljudi? koji ne piju, ne drogiraju se i zdravo žive. jedina istina je da mogu puno više popiti, i puno se više drogirati od nas ostalih - bez vidljivih posljedica - zbog dobre kondicije i jakog organizma.

----------


## tweety

Djeca s posebnim potrebama i jašu, plivaju.
Stvar je na roditelju da za dijete nađe klub u kojem će mu biti dobro.
Ili...to uopće ne mora biti klub. Postoje sportski vrtići koji nisu naporni u smislu da svi koji ga polaze moraju imati predispozicije koje će ga razviti u vrhunskog sportaša. Klinci tamo jednostavno uče pravila nekog sporta, ja to zovem _kultura sportiranja_.
Nakon vrtića postoji sport u školi (neko dijete će izborno izabrati sport, neko literarnu, netko dramsku, svatko prema svojim afinitetima i sposobnostima).
Pa i u srednjoj, a bome i na faxu.
Ja sam uvijek sudjelovala u takvom vidu natjecanja i uživala.
Nikad mi nije padalo da bi se to trebalo razviti u nešto više.
Nikad nisam imala osjećaj manje vrijednosti zato što me nitko nije predložio za "jači" klub.
Jednostavno sam uživala u društvu i sportu. I sad mogu zahaklati preko nekoliko sportova s društvom, odskijati, plivati, odklizati pomalo. Ništa vrhunski, ali sve s guštom.

To si i Franu želim. Da si s prijeteljima uživa u takvom vidu bavljenja sportom.

P.S. Ja ne vjerujem kako ti misliš kako većina nas ovdje bez tvojeg promišljanja o sportu ne bi jednako tako mogla kritički ssagledati neke pojave u sportskom svijetu.

----------


## cvijeta73

> Djeca s posebnim potrebama i jašu, plivaju.
> Stvar je na roditelju da za dijete nađe klub u kojem će mu biti dobro.
> Ili...to uopće ne mora biti klub. Postoje sportski vrtići koji nisu naporni u smislu da svi koji ga polaze moraju imati predispozicije koje će ga razviti u vrhunskog sportaša. Klinci tamo jednostavno uče pravila nekog sporta, ja to zovem _kultura sportiranja_.
> Nakon vrtića postoji sport u školi (neko dijete će izborno izabrati sport, neko literarnu, netko dramsku, svatko prema svojim afinitetima i sposobnostima).
> Pa i u srednjoj, a bome i na faxu.
> Ja sam uvijek sudjelovala u takvom vidu natjecanja i uživala.
> Nikad mi nije padalo da bi se to trebalo razviti u nešto više.
> Nikad nisam imala osjećaj manje vrijednosti zato što me nitko nije predložio za "jači" klub.
> Jednostavno sam uživala u društvu i sportu. I sad mogu zahaklati preko nekoliko sportova s društvom, odskijati, plivati, odklizati pomalo. Ništa vrhunski, ali sve s guštom.
> ...


slažem se s ovim.

----------


## tweety

> jel još nekog, osim mene nervira ta zabluda da su svi sportaši zdravi, mladi ljudi? koji ne piju, ne drogiraju se i zdravo žive. jedina istina je da mogu puno više popiti, i puno se više drogirati od nas ostalih - bez vidljivih posljedica - zbog dobre kondicije i jakog organizma.


Mene ta zabluda ne nervira, jer jednostavno nisam zabluđena u tom smjeru.
Ne mislim da su svi zdravi i na pravom putu, kao što znam da nije jedina istina da da mogu puno više popiti, drogirati se...i tako dalje.

Mene nervira da netko sportaše generalizira na takav način. To me zbilja nervira.
Ne mislim ni da jesu ni da bi trebali biti moralna vertikala ovog društva.
To što neki od nas u njima vide idole pa ih dižu na pijedestal i predstavljaju ih kao da nisu krvavi pod kožom to opet nije njihov problem niti ih se zbog toga treba trpati u nekakav negativan kontekst.

----------


## Davor

> jel još nekog, osim mene nervira ta zabluda da su svi sportaši zdravi, mladi ljudi? koji ne piju, ne drogiraju se i zdravo žive. jedina istina je da mogu puno više popiti, i puno se više drogirati od nas ostalih - bez vidljivih posljedica - zbog dobre kondicije i jakog organizma.


Imao sam cimera na dok sam išao na faks koji je pohađao dif i bavio se trčanjem. Svjedočio sam paklu steroida koji je prolazio dok se pokušavao vratiti u formu nakon ozljede. Prestrašno.

*tweety*, potpisujem sve osim dijela gdje djeca s posebnim potrebama jašu i ostalo: radi se o terapeutskim aktivnostima i potpuno su off topic.

----------


## cvijeta73

> Mene nervira da netko sportaše generalizira na takav način. To me zbilja nervira.
> Ne mislim ni da jesu ni da bi trebali biti moralna vertikala ovog društva.
> To što neki od nas u njima vide idole pa ih dižu na pijedestal i predstavljaju ih kao da nisu krvavi pod kožom to opet nije njihov problem niti ih se zbog toga treba trpati u nekakav negativan kontekst.


ali kontekst vrhunskog sporta danas je negativan. druga stvar je bila prije pedeset godina kad je jedan sportaš na olimpijadi osvajao medalje u plivanju, vaterpolu i rukometu. a danas ako trenira 100m prsno, onda nema što tražiti na 100m leđno. karikiram, ali nije daleko od istine. bliska sam s dva olimpijca. nema tu zdravlja.

----------


## tweety

> tweety prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Mene nervira da netko sportaše generalizira na takav način. To me zbilja nervira.
> Ne mislim ni da jesu ni da bi trebali biti moralna vertikala ovog društva.
> To što neki od nas u njima vide idole pa ih dižu na pijedestal i predstavljaju ih kao da nisu krvavi pod kožom to opet nije njihov problem niti ih se zbog toga treba trpati u nekakav negativan kontekst.
> 
> 
> ali kontekst vrhunskog sporta danas je negativan.


Kaže tko?
I na temelju čega?
Meni je to gruba generalizacija, temeljena na ničemu.


Ono što sam zaboravila reći, je da se slažem sa Davorom, vezano uz financiranje profesionalaca od strane Grada.
Nemam problema s tim da ih financiraju sponzori privatnici, ali Gradski novac želim da ide rekreativcima.
Poseban trnu u oku mi je HEP koji financira rukometaše. Volim rukomet, ali kad im vidim HEP na dresu i sjetim se kako mi je cifra na uplatnici punoprevelika riga mi se.
I stvarno mi nije jasno kako je došlo do tog sponzorstva i voljela bi da mi netko objasni elementarne stvari iz ekonomije.
Sponzor bi se trebao reklamirati tako da daje novce, a za uzvrat dobije svoju naljepnicu na vrhunskom sportašu.
E sad zašto li se HEP reklamira meni nije jasno, ne bi da mogu izabrati nekog drugog davatelja električne energije, pa mi se oni stavljaju pod nos da i njih zapazim.
I imaju li oni to viška novaca? A na TV-u prije par mjeseci govore da im manjka pa zato poskupljuju.

----------


## cvijeta73

> Kaže tko?
> I na temelju čega?


ma to ja tako, svađam se sama sa sobom - zato jer mi je dosta da stalno oko mene tupe kako je sport zdrav, a uza se imaju sve samo ne zdrave primjere. npr. kad ih trener s temperaturom 39 tjera u bazen ili kad ih nakon slomljenog malog prsta na ruci vraća u igru jer im mali prst ionako u životu ne treba. :shock:

----------


## tweety

a gle, sport je zdrav i zabavan, ako............................isto kao što je antibiotik lijek, ako...................

----------


## Davor

Pa i gorki bademi su zdravi ako ... inače ... [/code]

----------


## tweety

> Pa i gorki bademi su zdravi ako ... inače ... [/code]


ne pametuj  :Razz: , nego mi reci zašto HEP sponzorira rukometaše!

----------


## krumpiric

gle, neću ništa govorit 8)  osim da je tržište električnom energijom otovreno i da ako ne nište opravdanja ima  :Laughing:

----------


## tweety

p.s.šteta što se onaj dan nisamo dotakli badema, do danas bi sjedili na terasi  :Shock: dvalj:. nadam se da ste se oporavili :lolić:

----------


## tweety

> gle, neću ništa govorit 8)  osim da je tržište električnom energijom otovreno i da ako ne nište opravdanja ima


ti imaš pravo na subjektivnost, ali ne i na totalnu neobjektivnost   :Grin:

----------


## krumpiric

smajlići nisu slučajni  :Laughing:

----------


## AdioMare

> Davor prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Pa i gorki bademi su zdravi ako ... inače ... [/code]
> 
> 
> ne pametuj , nego mi reci zašto HEP sponzorira rukometaše!


I meni!!

Baš sam neki dan pročitala jednu knjigu naziva: Badem  :Grin:

----------


## tweety

> tweety prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Davor prvotno napisa
> ...


Moš se javiti mom ocu kad odete na Krk, samo pliiiiizzzzz ne očekuj od mene da mogu tako dugo sjediti na jednom mjestu i slušati.

----------


## AdioMare

> Moš se javiti mom ocu kad odete na Krk, samo pliiiiizzzzz ne očekuj od mene da mogu tako dugo sjediti na jednom mjestu i slušati.


Jesam li dobro razumjela da nema s kim podijeliti dojmove o the knjizi, ili samo oboje volimo bademe?  :Grin:

----------


## Cubana

A da počnete još pisati i sivim slovima da se bolje vidi   :Grin:

----------


## tweety

> tweety prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Moš se javiti mom ocu kad odete na Krk, samo pliiiiizzzzz ne očekuj od mene da mogu tako dugo sjediti na jednom mjestu i slušati.
> 
> 
> Jesam li dobro razumjela da nema s kim podijeliti dojmove o the knjizi, ili samo oboje volimo bademe?


ne znam je li pročitao knjigu, ali je kupio i zasadio sto bademovih drvaca. tuga je pregolema, jer nitko od ukućana, a bome ni potomaka ne dijeli oduševljenje :Rolling Eyes:  ...ah, živote....

----------


## AdioMare

> ... ali je kupio i zasadio sto bademovih drvaca. tuga je pregolema, jer nitko od ukućana, a bome ni potomaka ne dijeli oduševljenje  ...ah, živote....


 Nezahvalnici jedni!!! :shock: U tom slučaju ima moju podršku!

----------


## tweety

> tweety prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ... ali je kupio i zasadio sto bademovih drvaca. tuga je pregolema, jer nitko od ukućana, a bome ni potomaka ne dijeli oduševljenje  ...ah, živote....
> 
> 
>  Nezahvalnici jedni!!! :shock: U tom slučaju ima moju podršku!


u tom slučaju, odi ih pobiri s njim i nosi u kraš, kaže tajo da je to unosno  :Smile:

----------


## AdioMare

> u tom slučaju, odi ih pobiri s njim i nosi u kraš, kaže tajo da je to unosno


U tom slučaju misliš da neću? Samo da onima koji nemaju pojma  :Razz:   pokažem što je to dobra investicija!

----------


## tweety

> tweety prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> u tom slučaju, odi ih pobiri s njim i nosi u kraš, kaže tajo da je to unosno  
> 
> 
> U tom slučaju misliš da neću? Samo da onima koji nemaju pojma   pokažem što je to dobra investicija!


Oduševit će se!Najozbiljnije!!!

----------


## AdioMare

> Oduševit će se!Najozbiljnije!!!


Ja mislim da ga nakon 100 (sto!!!) posađenih stabala mora oduševiti bar odobravanje  :Laughing:  , a isplativost će također!  :Smile:

----------


## AdioMare

> A da počnete još pisati i sivim slovima da se bolje vidi


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
Ajoj Cubana, nisam ti vidjela post! Inače bih ti udovoljila  :Laughing:

----------


## Ribica

Vidi se da je na ovom podforumu moderator na godišnjem.

Zar ne postoji neki drugi podforum na kojem se već raspravljalo o temi NE SPORT.

Od ovog sam očekivala da netko da konkretne prijedloge, jer se netko želi baviti sportom, a ne da se opet prepucava oko da i ne za sport.

----------


## ninochka

ima ribica pravo. 

dakle ovisno o tome za što dijete ima afiniteta..može plivqati, plesati ili atletika. tu se cijeli razgibaš

----------


## †marival

nakon ... pola sata pisanja odgovora davoru i inima ... kod "pošaljite" nestalo je sve .... 

ako skupim živćeke javim se kasnije   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## tweety

> nakon ... pola sata pisanja odgovora davoru i inima ... kod "pošaljite" nestalo je sve .... 
> 
> ako skupim živćeke javim se kasnije


sustigla te virtualna moderatorska palica i onemogućila  :Grin:

----------


## Davor

virtualna moderatorska palica   :Naklon:  

*tweety*, 100 bademovih stabala - mašala!

----------


## tweety

> virtualna moderatorska palica   
> 
> *tweety*, 100 bademovih stabala - mašala!


mašala je više kad je to dijete asfalta poželjelo kokoške, pa je svakoj koki kupio njenog pijetla (ma sigurno sam ti to ispričala).ludniiiiicaaa!
ova stabla barem ne smrde.
p.s.novi projkekt je već u planu. prije mjesec dana sam morala ići na poljoprivredni fax po hrpu biljčica batata

nego, zašto hep sponzorira rukometaše?

----------


## Davor

> nego, zašto hep sponzorira rukometaše?


Pojma nemam. Vjerojatno zato što su to tako radili još dok je Tito bio živ, a znaš kako je teško mijenjati pravilnike u takvim firmama.
Osobno nemam ništa protiv toga da "giganti" pomažu klubove jer imam pozitivno iskustvo iz "onih vremena" u Sl. Brodu i cijele mase klubova koja je živjela zahvaljujući Đuri Đakoviću. Mogao si se rekreirati do mile volje u klubu po želji, čak su ti i opremu kupovali, a ako ti je baš bilo pripelo sudjelovati u natjecanjima - svi u klubu bi ti pomogli. Frendovi su mi na isti način opisali i situaciju u Vukovaru u "ona vremena".
Imam jasan dojam da se takva situacija može uspostaviti i u Zagrebu pomoću gradskih, dakle naših novaca. I to u samo nekoliko jednostavnih koraka.

Na primjer, u gradu se javno koristi samo manji broj školskih dvorana, a ako su financije jedini problem - lako ćemo - ima naših novaca u Gradu koš i još. Ako je nečiji privatni interes u pitanju, opet lako, škole nisu privatna prćija i plaćaju se opet našim novcem.

Za ostale društvene aktivnosti je opet lako - treba samo urgirati da se korištenje bivših mjesnih zajednica učini transparentnim kako se gamad koja ih uzurpira za svoje privatne potrebe ne bi osjećala previše lagodno - i njih plaćamo, a momentalno ih "smiju" koristiti samo "dosadašnji korisnici" jer Grad "ne zna" kako bi ih koristio pa zato rađe "poduzetnicima" koji taj prostor uzurpiraju ide niz dlaku.

Vidiš, pljes-pljes rukama i sve se sredi za manje od godinu dana. Što ti se čini?

----------


## krumpiric

rukometaše? hm.
I nogometaše, dinamo, vaterpoliste, koga sve još? A koga ne.

----------


## krumpiric

JA nemam ništa protiv, imam stajalište ko DAvor, o tome, ali bilo bi fino i da plaćaju malim klubovima i manje razvikanim sportovima

----------


## Ailish

> zašto hep sponzorira rukometaše?


kao i ostale državne firme HEP je pričuvni fond za potrebe političara

----------


## babyboys

a kakve veze HEP ima s tim što se curica od 10 godina hoće bavit sportom?

nitko nije rekao da ona želi biti nova Blanka ili Janica, a osim toga, ima vlastitie roditelje koji su dovoljno razumni (nadam se) da odluče do koje mjere to može forsat, apreko koje ne.
To da postoje bolesno ambiciozni treneri i roditelji stoji, ali je li ikome palo na pamet da oni preko te djece liječe svoje bolesne nikad ostvarene ambicije?

Ja sam kao dijete trenirala sve sportove koji su se nudili, nekad i po dva u isto vrijeme. svrha toga nisu bili postizanje vrhunskih rezultata i zarađivanje nebulozne kojičine para, nego [b]zabava*, druženje i da se naučim percipirati pojam obaveze* jer ako već starci to plaćaju, moraš ići na treninge.

Moj T. trenira košarku u Cedeviti već godinu dana i to mu se sviđa. nije novi Petrović, niti itko to očekuje od njega, ali je tamo našao nove prijatelje, svaku drugu subotu ima utakmice mini lige, a na kraju sezone su im organizirali turnir u podsusedu, u velikoj dvorani...
Preko ljeta ide na tenis i tamo uče osnove i igraju se, a ne mjere brzinu servisa da vide ko može parirat ivaniševiću...

Imam frenda koji se bavio sportom i završio sportsku gimnaziju, a onda se zaljubio u arhitekturu i to mu je životni poziv.

----------


## samaritanka

Naše iskustvo, možda će nekome koristiti, s tim da se uzme u obzir da nisam čitala sve od početka topika pa ne odgovaram nikome.
Karlo ima 5 godina i osam mjeseci. Uvijek je bio aktivan i pokretan. Ovaj je mjesec, znači u kolovozu 2008 krenuo u prvi razred. Tome je prethodio i zadnji školski test, nakon što je prošao već prva dva školska testa. Učiteljice su ustanovile da Karlo ima lošu grubu motoriku  :shock: , međutim događa se i to. Naravno da to nije prepreka za mozgovna razmišljanja, ali za bavljenje sportom je. Ja si kažem:" Jesus, ist es sowas möglich?" Istina i Bog, Karlo je pao sa trambolina na glavu na sreäu samo prilikom silaženja sa trambolina, a školski test je bio par dana kasnije. To je sve bilo početkom lipnja ove godine na svu sreću.

I sad što vam hoću napisati. Onda se dogodilo Europsko nogometno prvenstvo, a i naš mali susjed se toliko zaintersirao za Karla da mu je postao osobni trener u našem vrtu. Karlo koji se bojao lopte, a pogotovo Wilde Kerle zaobilazio u največim lukovima, Karlo se zaintersirao za sve što se tiće nogometa. Gdje smo danas? Učlanili smo se u "Bambine" u Mjesni nogometni klub. Moj grubomotorički neobdareni Karlo je prvi koji igra na školskom dvorištu nogomet i to svako jutro prije početka nastave.

----------


## Davor

Sumarum Olimpijade: medalje su osvojili samo natjecatelji čiji su najveći i do nekidan jedini sponzori njihovi roditelji, praktično amateri, "B" sportaši, kako kažu na vijestima "sportaši iz sjene". Obzirom na uspjehe dičnih nam "A" sportaša, zaključujem da je sav njihov "uspjeh" udaljavanje velikog broja djece (i odraslih) od javnih sportskih resursa koje oni u svojoj profesionalnoj djelatnosti uzurpiraju, moralno, materijalno i financijski.

No sports.

----------


## ninochka

isuse koliko gluposti u jednoj rečenici. Davore mogao bi biti političar

No hiking   :Smile:

----------


## Davor

Daj elaboriraj malo

----------


## †marival

> tweety prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> nego, zašto hep sponzorira rukometaše?
> 
> 
> Pojma nemam. Vjerojatno zato što su to tako radili još dok je Tito bio živ, a znaš kako je teško mijenjati pravilnike u takvim firmama.
> Osobno nemam ništa protiv toga da "giganti" pomažu klubove jer imam pozitivno iskustvo iz "onih vremena" u Sl. Brodu i cijele mase klubova koja je živjela zahvaljujući Đuri Đakoviću. Mogao si se rekreirati do mile volje u klubu po želji, čak su ti i opremu kupovali, a ako ti je baš bilo pripelo sudjelovati u natjecanjima - svi u klubu bi ti pomogli. Frendovi su mi na isti način opisali i situaciju u Vukovaru u "ona vremena".
> Imam jasan dojam da se takva situacija može uspostaviti i u Zagrebu pomoću gradskih, dakle naših novaca. I to u samo nekoliko jednostavnih koraka.
> ...


i misliš da su svi radnici koji su u smjenama krvavo radili bili sretni jer jedan davor đabe trenira ... na njihov trošak ?!

ja ovo što on može napisati ... nemogu ni čitati ...  :shock: pa čovjek je čudotvorac - Davora za gradonačelnika !!!!!

i kada bi se sve ovo uspostavilo ( pioniri maleni i radnička klasa ) onda nebi vikao NO SPORTS ?

stvarno neznam kako bi ti čovjek objasnio da u ovom gradu/zemlji  nitko niti jednom djetetu nije zabranio da trenira što god želi ?!?!?!

----------


## †marival

e da ... i kupio nam jučer Bandić i reflektore na Kranjči  :D , a na Veslačkoj počinju raditi bazen ( samo za selektirane članove škole nogometa NK Zagreb )

----------


## sorciere

ok, ja sam s druge planete... 

na što se točno zgražate u davorovim postovima?  :?

----------


## sorciere

> e da ... i *kupio nam jučer Bandić* i reflektore na Kranjči  :D , a na Veslačkoj počinju raditi bazen ( *samo za selektirane* članove škole nogometa NK Zagreb )


ma divno... koliku plaću ima bandić kad "nam" kupuje?? 
i zašto je bazen samo za "selektirane"?

----------


## ninochka

ja se ne zgražam nego me iritira isključivost i crno-bijelo farbanje baš svega o čemu Davor priča kao i uporno postavljanje krivih premisa i postavki

kao npr 


> Obzirom na uspjehe dičnih nam "A" sportaša, zaključujem da je sav njihov "uspjeh" udaljavanje velikog broja djece (i odraslih) od javnih sportskih resursa koje oni u svojoj profesionalnoj djelatnosti uzurpiraju, moralno, materijalno i financijski.


zašto je 4. mjesto "uspjeh" njemu koji taaaaak ne voli natjecanje
ko priča o ikakvom udaljavanju djece od sport zbog toga?? možda sam ja sad s druge planete 
uzurpiraju moralno resurse...mislim kaj da tu elaboriram   :Rolling Eyes:  same fraze

----------


## sorciere

pa ja mislim da ima dosta istine u ovom što je rekao davor... ima puno djece koja su potencijali, a nemaju mogućnosti - i zbog toga njihov talent ne dođe do izražaja. 

moralna uzurpacija?   :Grin:  
meni to izgleda otprilike ovako: 

ako nisi vrhunski - nisi ništa. čak i potencijali postaju potrošna roba. npr. kad se ozlijede - pa se procijeni da više neće biti vrhunski... traže se neki drugi potencijali, a sve zasluge se zaboravljaju...

----------


## Ailish

marival, zašto je loše ako državna firma (Đaković) financira rekreativno bavljenje sportom, a dobro ako to čini grad ("Bandić") za selektirane? Je li poanta u izvoru financiranja ili u namjeni (rekreativno/natjecateljski)?

----------


## Davor

Da, zapravo je fora ovako s odmakom lamentirati o tome što je bilo onda i otkud su se namicali resursi kad se po raznoraznim pokazateljima danas živi bolje i zarađuje više. Hmmmm...
Što se tiče gore spomenutog Đure, Đuro je sponzorirao SVE klubove bez previše pitanja i SVI, ne samo djeca, su se rekreirali po volji. Obzirom da je u to vrijeme vrijedilo Đuro=Brod lako je shvatiti Đurin interes. Uostalom, i danas neke firme, barem odabranima, plaćaju rekreaciju.
Isti taj Đuro je šljakerima gradio stanove, tako da je bilo uobičajeno da kalupar s osnovnom školom i troje djece fasuje trosobni stan od 80 kvadrata. Nemam pojma na koju foru je kreditno ropstvo postalo bolja supstitucija takvom obliku stanogradnje.

Moja poanta je:
- ako malodobna djeca na sportskim resursima dobiju termine iza 22 sata to je sigurno jasan oblik uzurpacije resursa.
- stvaramo više, a resursa je manje - dakle netko jako krade.
- moralnu stranu je lijepo elaborirala *sorciere*, a mislim da je to i ostalima nekako intuitivno jasno. Kada te bilo tko tretira kao otpadak to nikako nije lijepo. Očekivati od djece da u svom malom srcu prihvate da su otpadak je jadno.
- svaka donacija podrazumijeva nekakav "donor report" gdje se pravdaju donirana sredstva - mene nitko nije pitao niti mi učinio dostupnim podatke na što se moji "gradski" novci troše.

*ninochka*, imam velikih poteškoća prihvatiti da je četvrto mjesto u, na primjer brzom proždiranju bureka, ikakvo opravdanje ako ostatak publike to promatra prazna želuca.

*marival*, čini mi se da svoj vlastiti interes u korištenju javnih resursa ne bi prepoznala čak ni da te ugrize tamo gdje sjediš.

----------


## sanjas33

Malo bih se samo ukljucila u raspravu....
Roditelj je taj koji odredjuje odnos djeteta prema sportu, roditelj je taj koji zapravo djetetu postavlja zahtjeve i vrijednosti sporta. Imam 13 godisnjeg sina koji ce sada trenirati petu godinu trenirati plivanje. Smatrali smo da je devet jgodina pravo vrijeme da se dijete pocne baviti plivanjem. Krenuli smo na Mladost, tamo su nas odbili i rekli da je dijete prestaro (strasno), a sam Kozulj je poceo trenirati ozbiljno s 9. Plivanje je tada bilo idealno za njega jer je indivudualac, sklon sjedenju i malo vise papanju. Sva sreca sto se tada otvorio novi plivacki klub u zagrebu i tamo su ga primili. Rezultati su dolazili sporo, ali sada stize djecu svoje dobi. Plivanje je specifican sport u kojem dijete razvija svoj karakter gradeci svoj vlastiti rezultat. Rijetko si medju prvih 3, rijetko si medju prvih 10, rijetko si medju prvih 100, ali lijepo je vidjeti kada tvoje dijete skace od veselja jer je skinuo proslododisnji rezultat za gotovo 10 sec. Kada se tvoje dijete tome veseli, a zna da to nije dostatno za medalju stvorio si nekog sa pozitivnim stavom prema sportu, uspjehu i neuspjehu. Zadovoljni smo jako samom cinjenicom da se dijete vec dvije godine samostalno ujutro budi i iz Gorice ide sam na bus za Novi Zagreb, tamo skace u hladni bazen i otpliva svojih 2,5 sata i vraca se doma gdje napravi svoje skolske obveze (odlican je djak!). Takvo dijete jednostavno bodri i tjera sebe dalje, a to moze samo uz podrsku roditelja. Nemamo cak niti besplatan prijevoz do Zagreba, djeca iz VG to nemaju, troskovi su ogromni, nemam sponzora, ali zadovoljstvo mog djeteta je nemjerljivo. Gledam roditelje koji vicu, skoro pa skacu u bazen, rade pritisak na djecu, takva djeca ne ostaju u sportu. Odustaju vrlo brzo. Smatram sport kao nacin zdravog zivljenja, nemojmo to mijesati sa vrhunskim sportom koji je kod nas stekao losu reputaciju zbog ponasanja pojedinaca u sportu. No, to vjerujte nije sport u globalu.
Trener koji tjera dijete u bazen s temperaturom 39 nije trener! A ne moze to napraviti bez blagoslova roditelja. Pa nema sanse da skoci u bazen s 37 a kamo s 39.
Mnoge lose stvari kod buducih sportasa naprave upravo roditelji koji dozvoljavaju trenerima takav tretman djece u sportu. Zato se dogadjaju doping i ostale gluposti. Roditelji neuspjeh djeteta dozivljavaju kao svoj osobni neuspjeh. Cim skoci u bazen vec vide Duju DRaganju, cim krene na prvi trening eto nam novog Ivana Balica i tako redom.
Selekcija je normalna i postoji svugdje ne samo u sportu, ali mislim da postoji sport za svakoga i obimu za svakoga. Vrhunski sportasi u rijetki.

Oprostite na ovako dugackom postu   :Embarassed:

----------


## †marival

> marival, zašto je loše ako državna firma (Đaković) financira rekreativno bavljenje sportom, a dobro ako to čini grad ("Bandić") za selektirane? Je li poanta u izvoru financiranja ili u namjeni (rekreativno/natjecateljski)?


pa nije to loše .... to je dobro ... to ja tvrdim cijelo vrijeme - treba uzet pare od koga god ... glavno da se trenira, zabavlja, igra ... pa bio to cross na bundeku ili jarunu ... ili reflektori na veslačkoj ili vaterpolo na utrinama

ali davoru paše kada financira đaković, a smeta mu kad financira grad zagreb ??? .. i bandić ne financira samo selektirane ...

----------


## samaritanka

Sanja33 lijep post.

----------


## †marival

sanjas33 ... predivan post

... sad će davor   :Laughing:

----------


## †marival

> Da, zapravo je fora ovako s odmakom lamentirati o tome što je bilo onda i otkud su se namicali resursi kad se po raznoraznim pokazateljima danas živi bolje i zarađuje više. Hmmmm... ( nekome je pasao komunistički oblik a nekom paše kapitalistički i demokratski )
> 
> Što se tiče gore spomenutog Đure, Đuro je sponzorirao SVE klubove bez previše pitanja i SVI, ne samo djeca, su se rekreirali po volji. ( onda Đuro, danas HEP, euroherc, legea, grad zagreb, zagrebački holding ... )
> Obzirom da je u to vrijeme vrijedilo Đuro=Brod lako je shvatiti Đurin interes. Uostalom, i danas neke firme, barem odabranima, plaćaju rekreaciju.
> Isti taj Đuro je šljakerima gradio stanove, tako da je bilo uobičajeno da kalupar s osnovnom školom i troje djece fasuje trosobni stan od 80 kvadrata. Nemam pojma na koju foru je kreditno ropstvo postalo bolja supstitucija takvom obliku stanogradnje. ( to je nama naša borba dala - htjeli smo demokraciju i dobili smo demokraciju ... ) 
> 
> Moja poanta je:
> - ako malodobna djeca na sportskim resursima dobiju termine iza 22 sata to je sigurno jasan oblik uzurpacije resursa. ( di ... u kojem sportu ? znam da je sa vodenim sportovima problem zato će bandić izgraditi još bazena ... ali u 22 sata sigurno ne počinje ništa eventualno završava trening )- stvaramo više, a resursa je manje - dakle netko jako krade. ????????? 
> 
> ...


molim te objasni što si ovime mislio ! pitam se da li ja ne prepoznajem vlastiti interes u korištenju javnih resursa ili ti svoj interes u korištenju istih ne želiš ili nemožeš prepoznati

----------


## †marival

> marival prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> e da ... i *kupio nam jučer Bandić* i reflektore na Kranjči  :D , a na Veslačkoj počinju raditi bazen ( *samo za selektirane* članove škole nogometa NK Zagreb )
> 
> 
> ma divno... koliku plaću ima bandić kad "nam" kupuje?? 
> i zašto je bazen samo za "selektirane"?


sorci to je bio samo dodatak ... da se zna kamo naši nofci idu ( ma reflektore smo kupili davor ti i ja ustvari ... ma otkud bandiću tolika lova   :Laughing:  )
bazen je samo za "selektirane"... jer se samo "selektirana" djeca nalaze u nogometnoj školi nk zagreb .... odabrani od odabranih drugi su poniženi, protjerani, i zabranjen im je pristup sportskim terenima ( počela sam pisati ko davor  8) )

----------


## Davor

> pa nije to loše .... to je dobro ... to ja tvrdim cijelo vrijeme - treba uzet pare od koga god ...


Toliko o selektivnom quotanju  :Laughing:  

Zapravo nemam što dodati. Sve bitno je već napisano, a tko je još malkicu znatiželjan, slobodan je na gore linkanoj stranici www.zagreb.hr pronaći podatke o tome koliko Grad stvarno šljivi našu djecu. Posebno su korisni dokumenti:
Proračun za 2008
Globalni financijski pokazatelji Plana sredstava za sufinanciranje programa javnih potreba u športu Grada Zagreba za 2008. godinu (excel dokument ~30kB)

U proračunu se u poglavlju "Razdjel 009. GRADSKI URED ZA OBRAZOVANJE, KULTURU I ŠPORT", stavka "Strategija F.  ODGOJ I OBRAZOVANJE", pod "Aktivnost  01.  JAVNE POTREBE U ŠPORTU" dade pročitati 198 milijuna kuna.
Kako je tih 198 milijuna distribuirano vidi se u gore linkanom excel dokumentu, gdje se lijepo vidi da za bavljenje djece sportom odlazi 3,3 milijuna kuna, a za poticanje rekreacije 1,9 milijuna. Uz proračunskih 1 milijun za izviđače i obrazovnih "vikendom u dvorane" od 8,6 milijuna - to je otprilike sva lova koju Grad iskrca na djecu i rekreativce za bavljenje nekakvim tjelesnim aktivnostima.

Koliko su ono naših para nepovratno skurili u Dinamo? (BTW, ta lova nije obuhvaćena u excel dokumentu) Za takve eskapade ne postoje izvještaji niti nas itko išta pita.

Naših novaca IMA, a troše se nesumjerljivo više na Bandićeve škerce nego na rekreaciju naše djece.

----------


## †marival

> marival prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> pa nije to loše .... to je dobro ... to ja tvrdim cijelo vrijeme - treba uzet pare od koga god ...
> 
> 
> Toliko o selektivnom quotanju  
> 
> Zapravo nemam što dodati. Sve bitno je već napisano, a tko je još malkicu znatiželjan, slobodan je na gore linkanoj stranici www.zagreb.hr pronaći podatke o tome koliko Grad stvarno šljivi našu djecu. Posebno su korisni dokumenti:
> ...


kriva procjena !

dinamo dobije samo 23 mil. od 198.250.000,00 ....
i super da si stavio tablicu ... sada bar ljudi vide koliko si u krivu i koliki novac odlazi na sport, djecu, dvorane, nagrade, poticanja, opremu  ...

----------


## †marival

na djecu odlazi dio od svih navadenih segmenata

navesti ću za ono što znam 
nk zagreb ima besplatnu školu nogometa - nema članarine
tako dac od njihovih 7,5 mil dobar dio odlazi na djecu ( plačanje trenera, struja, voda, opema, putovanja .... )

----------


## Davor

Pa ... ne baš. Prvo pogledaj ovdje:
http://www.poslovni.hr/70607.aspx
dakle ~40 milijuna Dinamu a ne 23, a sudeći po ugledu, ruglu od stadiona, uspjehu u odgajanju kadrova i rezultatima, sve preko 1 kn je previše.

O distribuciji gradskih novaca za 2007 najbolje je vidjeti graf: http://www.poslovni.hr/img/ArticleImages/30485.jpg na kojem se lijepo vidi da je uspjeh na olimpijadi (uz vrijedni izuzetak atletike) obrnuto proporcionalan financijama. Obratiti pažnju na nesrazmjer financiranja djece.



> navesti ću za ono što znam 
> nk zagreb ima besplatnu školu nogometa - nema članarine
> tako dac od njihovih 7,5 mil dobar dio odlazi na djecu ( plačanje trenera, struja, voda, opema, putovanja .... )


... i u klubu osim tvojeg djeteta nastupa još, hajdmo pretjerat, 30 djece. Naravno, samo brižno selektirane. Nekako mi se čini da je vrlo lako izbrojati svu djecu na koju se troše novci iz svih ostalih segmenata.

Očito je da u sportu dijete mora imati sve prstiće na broju, jer vrijedi ona: "nema prstića - nema čokolade".

----------


## mim

A kaj je bila tema???   :Grin:  

Otišli ste u neke druge vode: ulaganja, država, proračun, plaćanje, profesionalizam....

Ja ću samo iznijeti naš primjer. M. je trenirala taekwon-do od 6. godine. Nitko je nikada nije prisiljavao da ide na natjecanja. Treninzi su bili tri puta tjedno, tko je htio išao je i dodatno, išao je i na natjecanja, a oni koji nisu željeli lijepo su se družili. Svima je cijena bila ista: vrlo mala. Opremu su svima kupovali roditelji. Odlučila je u 4. razredu da više ne želi i navela argumente. Ok, uvaženi su. 

Krenula je na odbojku u 4. razredu u školi. Svi treniraju zajedno: i ona ekipa koja se natječe i ostali. Cijena- 0 kn. Ulaganje u opremu- 0 kn. Kupljena joj je samo odbojkaška lopta za po doma da igra s curama iz kvarta. Super joj je, trenericu obožava. 

Istovremeno s odbojkom u školi je organiziran 2 puta tjedno pingač. Ide i gušta. Ulaganje i cijena- 0 kn. Imali su jedno natjecanje, dobila je srebrnu medalju, a za zlatnu se dobio čips. Svi sudionici su dobili i sokove, a prvaci-vlasnici čipsa- su dobili naputak da ga podijele s ostalima   :Grin:   . 
Ovo ljeto je igrala pingač na moru i baš joj dobro ide. 

Zar nije sve to rekreativno bavljenje sportom? Dijete se zabavlja s ostalom djecom, gibaju se, upoznaju se sa starijima i mlađima od sebe, nekad se natječu....Sve bez pritiska trenera, stresa i silnih ulaganja. To je bit rekreativnog sporta.

----------


## ninochka

> Očito je da u sportu dijete mora imati sve prstiće na broju, jer vrijedi ona: "nema prstića - nema čokolade".


a ti zapeo ko sivonja. ono što ti ne paše ne pročitaš.

svugdje je tako. ili u tvom svemiru nije? nisi mi odgovorio hoćeš li se tako žestiti kad se ispostavi da ti dijete ne može upasti u toliko željenu npr. matematičku gimnaziju jer eto ima boljih od njega, a zamisli i slekecija postoji  :shock: ili bi i tu u razredu trebalo biti 98 djece jer svima isto i bla bla

----------


## sorciere

ninočka - ajde zamisli da ti je dijete potencijal, i da ujedno i obožava sport kojim se bavi... u jednom trenutku - čak razgovaraju s njim o pripremama za olimpijadu u pekingu...

dijete zaradi ozljedu na treningu - i više ne može trenirati. i NITKO čak ne nazove i ne pita - kako je... nikad više...



nema prstića - nema čokolade...
jel tako?

----------


## ninochka

sorcie life is a bitch. a ovo tvoje zavisi od čovjeka, a ne od profesionalnog sporta. ja u prošloj firmi godinama nisam bila prijavljena, pusta obećanja, a umjesto toga kad sam otišla roditi nitko me nije ni nazvao

eno onaj mali što su mu nedavno amputirali stopalo nakon pada s motora a bio je ogometno perspektivan - nude mu sve i svašta..i trenersku školu   :Heart:  pa lijepo od njih

----------


## sorciere

> sorcie life is a bitch. a ovo tvoje zavisi od čovjeka, a ne od profesionalnog sporta.


na žalost - u profesionalnom (i amaterskom) sportu - rade ljudi. čovjeki, ak ti je tak zgodnije  :? ...

ne radi se samo o jednom djetetu... radi se o više njih... 

ovom malom nude *za sad* svašta... jer je medijski eksponiran. i jer se radi o "sportu nacionale", oliti nogometu...

----------


## ninochka

ma ja samo ne kužim šta sad. koji je point?

u životu postoji selekcija, tako i u sportu. amen. ili ne? Davore?

----------


## sorciere

> ma ja samo ne kužim šta sad. koji je point?
> 
> u životu postoji selekcija, tako i u sportu. amen. ili ne? Davore?


point je da davor ima pravo.



ovaj drugi dio neću komentirati, jer me podsjeća na soboslikara...

----------


## ninochka

to ti misliš da Davor ima pravo. po meni pretjeruje ko i uvijek i u svemu..al nećemo o njemu dok je on u zatišju   :Grin:

----------


## †marival

> i u klubu osim tvojeg djeteta nastupa još, hajdmo pretjerat, 30 djece. Naravno, samo brižno selektirane. Nekako mi se čini da je vrlo lako izbrojati svu djecu na koju se troše novci iz svih ostalih segmenata.
> 
> Očito je da u sportu dijete mora imati sve prstiće na broju, jer vrijedi ona: "nema prstića - nema čokolade".


u klubu gdje moji sinovi treniraju ima NE pretjeranih 30 nego cca 240 dječaka

i u sportu djeca nemoraju imati sve prstiće na broju ... jer se i hendikepirana djeca isto tako kao i hendikepirane osobe mogu baviti sportom .... 

NISI NIKAD ČUO ZA PARAOLIMPIJADU ????? I

http://www.jutarnji.hr/zagreb/clanak...2,5,,107687.jl

----------


## †marival

> ninochka prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ma ja samo ne kužim šta sad. koji je point?
> 
> u životu postoji selekcija, tako i u sportu. amen. ili ne? Davore?
> 
> 
> point je da davor ima pravo.
> ...


 :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock: 

ajme sorci ne da si me šokirala nego ...... 

čitajući tvoje postove svig ovih godina .... 
npr: citiram 
sorci 
vrijeđa me to što se SVA djeca trpaju u isti koš. može se govoriti o tome da je inflacija odlikaša, da je sistem totalno u komi zbog upisa i ostalog... 

ali NE MOŽE se govoriti da NITKO ne može imati 5.0, i da je to NEPRIRODNO.
ili .... davne 2006 :
kikica (uskoro 14, ofca) 

8. razred, do sada sve 5.0 (dalje ćemo vidjeti  ) 
uči engleski, njemački, i sad je počela francuski 
član je UNICEF-ovog Povjerenstva za sprečavanje nasilja u školama 
*trenira taekwondo (11 medalja do sada + jedna iz ritmičke gimnastike)* 
voli čitanje, glazbu, crtanje, izradu nakita, psihologiju...
sorci - zar tvoje dijete nije selektirano .... i zar ne koristi ništa od ponuđenih gradskih recursa ???? za svoje napredovanje i uspjeh

i onda kažeš da se slažeš sa Davorom ...

još jednom  :shock:

----------


## Davor

> Zar nije sve to rekreativno bavljenje sportom? Dijete se zabavlja s ostalom djecom, gibaju se, upoznaju se sa starijima i mlađima od sebe, nekad se natječu....Sve bez pritiska trenera, stresa i silnih ulaganja. To je bit rekreativnog sporta.


Ovo bih mogao potpisati, jedino što u "mojem pravopisu" ne postoji rekreativno bavljenje sportom kao što ne postoji ni vegetarijanski sendvič sa šunkom.

Što se selekcije tiče, izašla je iz mode u osnovnoj školi prije više od 20 godina i u međuvremenu se uhodala praksa integracije djece s posebnim potrebama u sve škole i ostale primjenjene sadržaje. Jedino je sport kao oličenje nasilja nad osobom ostao čvrsto iznad toga.

Uostalom, *marival*, uz prosječnih 10% djece s posebnim potrebama i oko 1% djece s tjelesnim nedostacima - u tvojem klubu bi uz tvoje dijete treniralo barem još dvoje djece s tjelesnim nedostacima i oko 24 djece s posebnim potrebama, a takmičili bi se u nekakvoj para ligi i pripremali za paraolimpijadu? Ili ne? 

Spartanci (uzor sportaša današnjice) su takvu djecu bacali sa stijene ili davili u potoku - po čemu je naše ignoriranje išta humanija praksa?

----------


## †marival

> Ovo bih mogao potpisati, jedino što u "mojem pravopisu" ne postoji rekreativno bavljenje sportom kao što ne postoji ni vegetarijanski sendvič sa šunkom.
> 
> Što se selekcije tiče, izašla je iz mode u osnovnoj školi prije više od 20 godina i u međuvremenu se uhodala praksa integracije djece s posebnim potrebama u sve škole i ostale primjenjene sadržaje. Jedino je sport kao oličenje nasilja nad osobom ostao čvrsto iznad toga.
> 
> Spartanci (uzor sportaša današnjice) su takvu djecu bacali sa stijene ili davili u potoku - po čemu je naše ignoriranje išta humanija praksa?


normalan čovjek nema više što nadodati na ovo   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:  

jer *osobi* koja moju djecu uspoređuje sa pedofilima, smatra da je sport oličenje nasilja, da su sportaši ubojice, da su problem našeg društva osobe sa posebnim potrebama, da mi ovdje živimo u robstvu, 
nemam više što nadodati .. osim da mu želim sve ono što si i sam želi,
a da mu se ostvari sve ono što on drugima želi 

logg off

----------


## yaya

> mim prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Zar nije sve to rekreativno bavljenje sportom? Dijete se zabavlja s ostalom djecom, gibaju se, upoznaju se sa starijima i mlađima od sebe, nekad se natječu....Sve bez pritiska trenera, stresa i silnih ulaganja. To je bit rekreativnog sporta.
> 
> 
> Ovo bih mogao potpisati, jedino što u "mojem pravopisu" ne postoji rekreativno bavljenje sportom kao što ne postoji ni vegetarijanski sendvič sa šunkom.


Nije ti baš neka usporedba i htio ti to priznati ili ne rekreativni sportovi postoje.




> Što se selekcije tiče, izašla je iz mode u osnovnoj školi prije više od 20 godina i u međuvremenu se uhodala praksa integracije djece s posebnim potrebama u sve škole i ostale primjenjene sadržaje. Jedino je sport kao oličenje nasilja nad osobom ostao čvrsto iznad toga.


Oličenje nasilja ukoliko ti kao roditelj i dijete pristane na to. Integracija djece?? Nije li i u glazbenim školama slično. Uvijek postoje loši, dobri, prosječni, bolji i najbolji i mi kao osobe moramo biti iznad toga i priznati da u nekim stvarima postoje bolji od nas. Netko je talentiran za sport, netko za glazbu, netko za filozofiranje a netko je prosječan u svemu. To je tako. Biraš ono što ti paše ali nemoj pljuvati po onima koji su bolji. 




> Uostalom, *marival*, uz prosječnih 10% djece s posebnim potrebama i oko 1% djece s tjelesnim nedostacima - u tvojem klubu bi uz tvoje dijete treniralo barem još dvoje djece s tjelesnim nedostacima i oko 24 djece s posebnim potrebama, a takmičili bi se u nekakvoj para ligi i pripremali za paraolimpijadu? Ili ne?


Uostalom, nemaju svi koji se počnu baviti sportom ambicije da jednoga dana postanu profesionalac.

----------


## sorciere

> sorci - zar tvoje dijete nije selektirano .... i zar ne koristi ništa od ponuđenih gradskih recursa ???? za svoje napredovanje i uspjeh 
> i onda kažeš da se slažeš sa Davorom ...
> 
> još jednom  :shock:


možeš se šokirati koliko želiš... 

moje dijete koristi "gradske resurse" u besplatnom prijevozu za srednjoškolce.  

"selektirano" je tako da može pohađati rekreativni dio treninga, isto kao i nekolicina drugih bivših potencijala - s teško popravljivim, ili nepopravljivim sportskim ozljedama. obzirom na uvjete za "rekreaciju" podržala sam njenu odluku da prekine s treniranjem. 

ostatak posta sam obrisala....

što se tiče njenih dostignuća, za njih je najviše zaslužna ona sama - a ja dajem podršku koliko znam i mogu.

----------


## Davor

Tjah, ima ekipe koja se vrijeđa, a samo sam pokazao kažiprst.
Ključna teza kojoj se oštro suprotstavljam je opravdavanje nečega što smatram neoprostivim, a to je robovanje djece. Sport počiva na dječjem robovskom radu i prigodno je iz definicije dječjeg (robovskog) rada izbačen kao izuzetak. Postoji još jedno jedino izuzeće, a to je nastupanje u natjecanjima ljepote. Oba navedena slučaja u bobu udovoljavaju svim ostalim kriterijima. Motivacija je u oba slučaja potpuno jasna, iako roditelji opijeni slavom svojeg potomstva to lako previde. Na primjer:



> Uostalom, nemaju svi koji se počnu baviti sportom ambicije da jednoga dana postanu profesionalac.

----------


## filipova mama

> ... neznam što bi ti za djevojčicu od 10 godina preporučila jer sam u muškim vodama ... a i muškim sportovima ... ( ali znam super trenericu u botincu koja trenira ženski nogomet sa curkama   )


I ja sam čula za nju, ali da je trenirala i dečke u Botincu.

----------


## samaritanka

S Karlom  u "Bambinima" trenira 43 dječaka i 1 djevojčica.

----------


## mim

> Ključna teza kojoj se oštro suprotstavljam je opravdavanje nečega što smatram neoprostivim, a to je robovanje djece. Sport počiva na dječjem robovskom radu i prigodno je iz definicije dječjeg (robovskog) rada izbačen kao izuzetak.


Davore, što to tebe tjera da ovako pretjeruješ? Frustracija iz djetinjstva zato jer ti je najbolji frend bio talentiran za sport, a ti onak trapav s puloverićem na rombiće pa su njega sve curice voljele, a tebe ni jedna ili su te roditelji i trener tjerali na treninge bičem? Stvarno ne razumijem. Idem pitati moju M. smatra li da je rob svaki puta kad NA VLASTITO INZISTIRANJE ide na trening. Ako se tako osjeća sebe ću smjestiti u The ustanovu, a trenericu odmah tužiti za razne vidove zlostavljanja i izrabljivanja i osloboditi tim činom Robinju Isauru.

----------


## filipova mama

Uglavnom, moj Filip je sportski tip i to za mene podrazumijeva da voli biti fizički aktivan, voli se natjecati, trčati, skakati. Mogu to ja nazvati i živ je. Svejedno.
Osim što sam čula za tu trenericu iz botinca da je dobra, mi imamo iskustva s gimnastikom u vrtiću na koju je išao i bili smo jako zadovoljni, u 1. razredu je krenuo u gimnastički klub Sokol i bili smo jako nezadovoljni. 
To je bilo nešto prestrašno - treninzi svaki radni dan po sat i pol. Da na tim treninzima i ništa nisu radili za dijete bi to bilo previše. Strašna je to obaveza bila i za nas i za njega (koji voli biti fizički aktivan). Izdržali smo 2 mjeseca i POBJEGLI glavom bez obzira. 
Naravno cijelo vrijeme je htio na nogomet. U 2. razredu smo ga u taj slavan NK zagreb i tamo izdržali 2 godine. Nismo bili sretni tamo ili jednostavno on nije bio dovoljno talentiran (ja bih rekla i dovoljno0 zreo za taj dril). Možda mi nismo bili dovoljno ambiciozni, ali meni su ta prenemaganja, savjeti, trpljenja, igranja, neigranja, kazne, treninzi usred dana po najvećoj gužvi, turniri, utakmice, oprema, selekcije, bolovi, bolesti, uganuća, prijetnje, pohvale, uspjesi, neuspjesi, pripreme bili PRETJERANI za dijete koje samo hoće igrati nogomet.
Onda smo jedno godinu dana samo išli u park i u školi se upisao na stolni tenis (jer su pod njim igrali nogomet), na šah (jer su i pod njim igrali nogomet) i na nogomet (s njega se ispisao jer ga je vodio vjeroučitelj pa su pod nogometom ponekad imali vjeronauk).  
U 4. razredu smo ga upisali u omanjo nogometni klub koji jedva da je skupio dovoljno djece za treninge, a za utakmice se moraju udruzivati s još jednim omanjim klubom. I to nam je ok. Pomalo trenira, trčkara, ako koji puta ne dođemo, nikom ništa, svejedno je hoće li biti 1. ili 33. na ljestvici. I tak. 
Zapravo htjela sam reći da nije zlato sve što sja i da znam popriličan broj djece iz nabrijanih klubova koja s 15 godina imaju problema s kralješnicom zbog nestručnih, a nabrijanih trenera.

----------


## sorciere

mim, i kikica je tako išla na treninge... sve je bilo savršeno - do trenutka kad sam molila da ju netko odvede doktoru. čak sam i ovdje otvorila topik s pitanjem - gdje u puli ima adekvatnih liječnika za njenu ozljedu...

pa ju nisu htjeli voditi doktoru, nego strpati na bus za doma   :Evil or Very Mad:  . kad je došla natrag - opet sam zvala, i pitala da li klub (ili netko privatno)  - zna dobrog doktora u zg. navodno - nitko nije znao. fuj!!!

u dobrom su svi dobri. a dalje?   :Sad:  


filipova mama - a što je bilo s onima koji su htjeli igrati šah i stolni tenis? i zašto se dozvoljavalo da se pod nogometom uči vjeronauk?

----------


## †marival

> Davor prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ključna teza kojoj se oštro suprotstavljam je opravdavanje nečega što smatram neoprostivim, a to je robovanje djece. Sport počiva na dječjem robovskom radu i prigodno je iz definicije dječjeg (robovskog) rada izbačen kao izuzetak.
> 
> 
> Davore, što to tebe tjera da ovako pretjeruješ? Frustracija iz djetinjstva zato jer ti je najbolji frend bio talentiran za sport, a ti onak trapav s puloverićem na rombiće pa su njega sve curice voljele, a tebe ni jedna ili su te roditelji i trener tjerali na treninge bičem? Stvarno ne razumijem. Idem pitati moju M. smatra li da je rob svaki puta kad NA VLASTITO INZISTIRANJE ide na trening. Ako se tako osjeća sebe ću smjestiti u The ustanovu, a trenericu odmah tužiti za razne vidove zlostavljanja i izrabljivanja i osloboditi tim činom Robinju Isauru.


  :Laughing:  

 :Love:

----------


## Arwen

blago vama imate oko čega tj kojih sportova razglabati
u našem malom mistu ima nogomet i ritmika pa biraj   :Grin:  

i ljeti plivanje i držite fige da sutra uspijemo iskemijati plivanje i zimi

----------


## filipova mama

> filipova mama - a što je bilo s onima koji su htjeli igrati šah i stolni tenis? i zašto se dozvoljavalo da se pod nogometom uči vjeronauk?


To i mene zanima. Koliko sam skužila - takvih nije bilo. Meni su zanimljiviji šah i stolni tenis od nogometa, ali njihova generacija ne misli tako. Svi su malo igrali st. tenis ili šah i onda ajmo na nogomet.
A ovo s nogometom i vjeronaukom mi je isto bilo nejasno, ali kako sam zbog tog vjeroučitelja i njegovih odgojnih metoda ispisala Filipa s vjeronauka, nije mi se dalo s njim raspravljati o nogometu. Uopće mi nije jasno kako je taj svat i držao nogomet, pokraj živog i zdravog profesora tjelesnog. 
Inače, i moj je nakon priprema završio u bolnici u Puli, pa smo ga dopremili u zagreb na operaciju. I tak...

----------


## mim

> blago vama imate oko čega tj kojih sportova razglabati
> u našem malom mistu ima nogomet i ritmika pa biraj


Ja bih malog, čisto iz fore, dala na ritmiku   :Grin:   .

----------


## Davor

> blago vama imate oko čega tj kojih sportova razglabati
> u našem malom mistu ima nogomet i ritmika pa biraj


Što? Nema ultimate fight? Koji propust :shock:

----------


## Arwen

> Arwen prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> blago vama imate oko čega tj kojih sportova razglabati
> u našem malom mistu ima nogomet i ritmika pa biraj  
> 
> 
> Što? Nema ultimate fight? Koji propust :shock:


o ima,ima znaš kakvi smo divljaci mi lokalci samo nije organizirano
pa više liči na street fight

a nema npr ni škole stranih jezika,ni šaha,ni ...............

----------


## Arwen

> Arwen prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> blago vama imate oko čega tj kojih sportova razglabati
> u našem malom mistu ima nogomet i ritmika pa biraj   
> 
> 
> Ja bih malog, čisto iz fore, dala na ritmiku    .


da želi ići pustila bi ga
ali ne želi, a ne bi baš se pravila faca i tjerala ga na ritmiku jer je meni
fora   :Wink:

----------


## ninochka

> Arwen prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> blago vama imate oko čega tj kojih sportova razglabati
> u našem malom mistu ima nogomet i ritmika pa biraj  
> 
> 
> Što? Nema ultimate fight? Koji propust :shock:


i ne hodate lijevo desno ili po brdu jer to nije kompetitivno?!  :shock: ti bi isto kruha preko pogače- c-c-c

----------


## Davor

Očito ne shvaćaš da je SRAMOTA bazati okolo bez veze, a bicikle (iz istog razloga) voze samo dica ispod 14 godina. Potom se mota škija.

----------


## yaya

> Očito ne shvaćaš da je SRAMOTA bazati okolo bez veze, a bicikle (iz istog razloga) voze samo dica ispod 14 godina. Potom se mota škija.


Ja još uvijek bicilliram a niš ne motam i imam puno više od 14. MM također. Jesmo li normalni?

----------


## AdioMare

> Davor prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Očito ne shvaćaš da je SRAMOTA bazati okolo bez veze, a bicikle (iz istog razloga) voze samo dica ispod 14 godina. Potom se mota škija.
> 
> 
> Ja još uvijek bicilliram a niš ne motam i imam puno više od 14. MM također. Jesmo li normalni?


Ja sam razumjela da niste  :Grin:  jer još uvijek ima nas kojima je škija draža  :Laughing:

----------


## yaya

sportom protiv škije  8)

----------


## Davor

Hajd, tu se možemo složiti. Sport je ipak nešto malo bolji od škije.

----------


## yaya

> Hajd, tu se možemo složiti. Sport je ipak nešto malo bolji od škije.


Isusek Davor me potpisal trebam li se brimuti??  :Grin:

----------


## cvijeta73

a još je bolje, poslije dobrog treninga, zamotati koju   :Grin:

----------


## sandraL

Netko je spomenuo ritmiku   :Grin:  
Dobili smo u vrtiću _flyer_:
Plesna radionica Svjetlost u pokretu organizira PROGRAM SUVREMENOG PLESA I RITMIKE u MS A.Strarčević, D.Golika 116.
Roditeljski sastanak i upis 10.09.08. 17 - 18 h

Raspored rada:
- početne grupe (vrtić) srijeda/petak 18,30-19,15
- napredne (školski uzrast) srijeda/petak 19,20-20,05

cijena 160,0 kn/mjesec

----------


## Davor

> trebam li se brimuti??


Uvijek se možeš ograditi  :Wink:  

Uzgred, ronioci nakon "treninga" znaju navratiti na pivo kako bi "oslobodili mjehuriće zraka iz krvotoka". Postupak je navodno čak i znanstveno potkrijepljen, iako mi se čini da su jedini oslobođeni mjehurići oni iz piva. SLOBODA MJEHURIĆIMA!

----------


## Arwen

ajme Davore stvarno ga znaš pretjerati
da djeca nam i voze bicikle i role i penju se po drveću i nabijaju loptu po ulici ali zašto se ne bi i bavili nekim sportom
evo moj je ovo ljeto išao na plivanje i iako pliva već 3godine tek sada je naučio "pravilno" plivati i ne vidim ništa loše u tome
danas su čak imali i takmičenje i svi su dobili i medalje i diplome  :D

----------


## mim

> Uzgred, ronioci nakon "treninga" znaju navratiti na pivo kako bi "oslobodili mjehuriće zraka iz krvotoka". Postupak je navodno čak i znanstveno potkrijepljen, iako mi se čini da su jedini oslobođeni mjehurići oni iz piva. SLOBODA MJEHURIĆIMA!


Aha. Ako nam djeca prežive robovlasnički sustav doma i na treninzima onda postaju alkoholičari. Ili nekaj zamotaju. 

Vrlo ti je zgodna teorija. A da se upišeš na neki sport i riješiš se tih silno negativnih misli?? Mislim-rekreativno   :Laughing:  


(zamišljam scenu: Davorov mali gleda tatu onak pupiajz, u dresu nekog poznatog sportaša i molećivim glasom kaže kako se želi upisati na nogomet. Onda tata baci teoriju o ropstvu, alkoholu i drogama. A sve samo zato jer je dijete htjelo nabijati loptu 3 puta tjedno   :Rolling Eyes:   . Ne, ne!!! Puloverići s rombićima su bolji. I eto nam jednog dana novog frustriranog "Davora"   :Grin:   )

----------


## sorciere

> ajme Davore stvarno ga znaš pretjerati


ne tako davno, pisali smo o slobodi izražavanja vlastitog mišljenja na ovom forumu, i uvažavanja razlika. davor je izrazio svoje mišljenje.

ima li pravo na to - ili nema? 

smatrate li da su ostala mišljenja važnija, bolja, ispravnija - samo zato što su ih napisali neki drugi ljudi? (arwen, kvotanje tvoje rečenice je slučajni odabir, jer si mi pri kraju stranice   :Grin:  )


sandraL - smatraš li da je u redu da se ritmika plaća 160kn, ili bi možda davorov pristup bio bolji i pristupačniji za više djece? tada bi ritmiku pohađali svi koji to žele, a ne samo oni koji mogu... meni je u to vrijeme plaćanje ritmike bio trošak do neba, i odrekla sam se drugih stvari da bih to priuštila svom djetetu... jer sam brojila svaku kunu po nekoliko puta...  :/

----------


## sandraL

> sandraL - smatraš li da je u redu da se ritmika plaća 160kn, ili bi možda davorov pristup bio bolji i pristupačniji za više djece? , :/


Naravno da je u redu da se plaća (iako bi mi bilo draže da je besplatno   :Grin:  ). 
To je "privatna radionica" i nekome je to izvor prihoda (nekome=netko ko plaća instruktora, najam prostorija i sl.). 
Upisati ću Luciju pa ako joj se svidi ići ćemo, a ako ne, bože moj, neću maltretirati ni dijete ni sebe.

----------


## sorciere

> Naravno da je u redu da se plaća (iako bi mi bilo draže da je besplatno   ).


ali nemaš izbora, jel tako?

o tome ti govorim   :Wink:

----------


## mim

> sandraL prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Naravno da je u redu da se plaća (iako bi mi bilo draže da je besplatno   ).
> 
> 
> ali nemaš izbora, jel tako?
> 
> o tome ti govorim


Za 120 kn mjesečno dijete može kod nas pohađati umjetničku školu (balet, suvremeni ples, glazbena...). Vani tog nema, nema subvencije države nego se ide na privatne satove sve do nekog konzervatorija. E, to je meni nepravedno. I u povlaštenom smo položaju sve dok ne ukinu državne umjetničke škole. 
A kaj se sporta tiče-mene košta 0 kuna već treću godinu. Tko kaže da se sve plaća?

----------


## sandraL

Da, nema izbora: ili plati ili ništa od aktivnosti (bar ne takve)

----------


## sorciere

ne plaća se sve. ali nemaju svi sklonosti za "besplatne" stvari, niti imaju mogućnosti trenirati / učiti tamo gdje je besplatno.

kikici npr. besplatni francuski (u školi) - nije ničem poslužio... da bi nešto naučila - platila sam 2600 kn za godinu dana. sad želi više sati tjedno. to je oko 4.000 kn. 

itd....

----------


## filipova mama

> Sport je pivo, klađenje i steroidi. Naša djeca zaslužuju bolje od sporta.
> NO SPORTS.


Totalno bezveze. 
I onaj primjer trenera koji djecu tura u bazen kad imaju povišenu temperaturu mi je bezvezan. Nije normalan roditelj koji uopće pušta dijete s povišenom temperaturom izvan kuće, a kamoli na trening.

Mene su moji starci tjerali da idem u muzičku i sviram violinu, a mrzila sam i violinu i sviranje i vježbanje. Fuuuj, ali ne pada mi na pamet kada se otvori topic vezan uz upis u muzičku brsliti protiv muzičkih škola. Iako sam i sama bila žrtva bolesne ambicije roditelja da jednog dana postanem violinistica. 
Moglo bi se tu i o baletu pričati na krajnje negativan način ili o bilo kojoj drugoj aktivnosti. A ima svakojakih roditeljskih pretjerivanja vezanih uz školski uspjeh.

----------


## mim

> ne plaća se sve. ali nemaju svi sklonosti za "besplatne" stvari, niti imaju mogućnosti trenirati / učiti tamo gdje je besplatno.


Istina, ali to nije razlog da se negativno govori o sportu (rekreativnom ili ne) i da se generalizira kako bavljenje sportom u mladom čovjeku budi najprimitivnije nagone, a u trenerima sadiste. 
Btw, M. je propričala španjolski uz CD za 156 kuna. Sama. Dakle, ne mora se uložiti previše da vidiš kakve su sklonosti djeteta, a ako se one otkriju onda je i ulaganje u njih opravdano. Za razliku od ovog o čemu piše *filipova mama*. Šteta vremena, truda... A možda si baš bila talentirana za plivanje ili što već god. I možda bi na treninzima uživala. Ovako-veliki   :Evil or Very Mad:   za tvoje roditelje.

----------


## cvijeta73

[quote="filipova mama"]


> I onaj primjer trenera koji djecu tura u bazen kad imaju povišenu temperaturu mi je bezvezan. Nije normalan roditelj koji uopće pušta dijete s povišenom temperaturom izvan kuće, a kamoli na trening.


pažljivije čitanje, molim   :Grin:  
ja sam ovaj primjer stavila kad smo pričali o vrhunskom sportu i njegovim manama, a ne o djeci.

----------


## filipova mama

Sorry cvijeta  :Love:   , popustili mi živci.

Ostajem samo onda pri onom djelu "Nije normalan roditelj koji uopće pušta dijete s povišenom temperaturom izvan kuće, a kamoli na trening."

----------


## Arwen

> Arwen prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ajme Davore stvarno ga znaš pretjerati
> 
> 
> ne tako davno, pisali smo o slobodi izražavanja vlastitog mišljenja na ovom forumu, i uvažavanja razlika. davor je izrazio svoje mišljenje.
> 
> ima li pravo na to - ili nema? 
> ...


naravno da ima pravo na izražavanje svog mišljenja
samo ja njega smatram pametnim pa me možda zato to mišljenje pogodi više od nekog drugog  :Wink:  
ali nije bitno

htjela sam reći nešto apropo ovog plačanja i (ne)mogučnosti roditelja
da djetetu nešto priušte
po meni je tu kriva socijalna politika naše države koje kako mi se čini skoro pa i nema i trebala bi država,lokalna uprava,gradovi,opčine
malo više ulagati u rekreaciju a i sport ali tako da bude dostupan svima
i da ne plača istu cijenu onaj na minimalcu i onaj sa velikim primanjima

----------


## †marival

> ne plaća se sve. ali nemaju svi sklonosti za "besplatne" stvari, niti imaju mogućnosti trenirati / učiti tamo gdje je besplatno.
> 
> kikici npr. besplatni francuski (u školi) - nije ničem poslužio... da bi nešto naučila - platila sam 2600 kn za godinu dana. sad želi više sati tjedno. to je oko 4.000 kn. 
> 
> itd....


sklonosti ? ... da li se mi to opet vračamo na selekciju koja je normalna i nužna u svim segmentima života ( htjeli mi to ili ne ... )
najžešće rasprave ovdje i bile su vezane na to da se ne plača sve i da djeca imaju mogućnost probati sve što žele ... pa opet slijedi selekcija jer nisu svi isti i nemaju svi iste sposobnosti

netko je sposoban naučiti španjolski gledajući serije na španjolskom .. a nekome ni najskuplji tečajevi neće u tome pomoći ( selekcija   :Grin:  )

----------


## †marival

> htjela sam reći nešto apropo ovog plačanja i (ne)mogučnosti roditelja
> da djetetu nešto priušte
> po meni je tu kriva socijalna politika naše države koje kako mi se čini skoro pa i nema i trebala bi država,lokalna uprava,gradovi,opčine
> malo više ulagati u rekreaciju a i sport ali tako da bude dostupan svima
> i da ne plača istu cijenu onaj na minimalcu i onaj sa velikim primanjima


Arwen ... ne želim reći da nam je socijalna politika dobra ( naprotiv ) ... ali ipak ima i besplatnih ponuda  :Smile: 
npr: http://skolski-sport-zg.hr/odmorko/odmorko.html

skoro svaki kvart ima sportska igrališta tako da djeca mogu birati da li žele odhaklati nogać i  košaricu sa frendovima ili kupiti pivu i pljuge te krmiti na klupicama ... 

roditelj na minimalcu može priuštiti djetetu neku slobodnu aktivnost od 150 kn mjesečno ( jedan medek dnevno u kasicu ) ... a onaj sa velikim primanjima može uz to još uzeti i individualne treninge ( instrukcije ) ... nažalost opet selekcija  :/ 

jer ... nitko nam nemože omogućiti besplatno sve ono što bi mi željeli za svoju djecu  :/

----------


## sorciere

> roditelj na minimalcu može priuštiti djetetu neku slobodnu aktivnost od 150 kn mjesečno ( jedan medek dnevno u kasicu ) ...


 :shock: 

gdje ti živiš????

taj medek je kruh svagdašnji. daj se malo spusti s olimpa... 

da li si ikad bila na minimalcu? ja jesam. ne samo da nisam mogla odvojiti "medeka", nego nisam imala ni dovoljno za hranu. 

a dodaj da ti i za svaki sport treba bar minimalno opreme. da ti treba i prijevoz do tamo. vjerovala ili ne - neki nemaju ni troškove prijevoza pokrivene... itd...

----------


## ninochka

opće mi je bespredmetna rasprava o besplatnom   :Rolling Eyes:  zašto bi sport bio besplatan? jel solfeggio? violina? njemački? vrtići na kraju krajeva??

di vi živite?

----------


## sorciere

> opće mi je bespredmetna rasprava o besplatnom   zašto bi sport bio besplatan? jel solfeggio? violina? njemački? vrtići na kraju krajeva??
> 
> di vi živite?



di živimo? evo ovdje:

http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...681&highlight=

http://www.vecernji.hr/home/otvoreno/3151982/index.do

http://www.vecernji.hr/home/otvoreno/3152825/index.do

http://www.vecernji.hr/home/otvoreno/3150270/index.do

itd...

----------


## Arwen

> opće mi je bespredmetna rasprava o besplatnom   zašto bi sport bio besplatan? jel solfeggio? violina? njemački? vrtići na kraju krajeva??
> 
> di vi živite?


ja nebi besplatan meni bi npr bilo dovoljno da više porave unutarnji bazen
i da ga se može koristiti i naravno platiti
ja bi da postoji normalna dvorana za tjelesni u OŠ i sl........

marival sve jo krasno i divno ali ja nisam u ZG-u   :Wink:

----------


## Kaae

> marival sve jo krasno i divno ali ja nisam u ZG-u



Jesam u Zg i ne vidim nista od tih odlicnih stvari koje je, mislim, marival spomenula (ili sam zaboravila tko je to bio). A Bandica.. bolje da ne spominjem. Prekrasan mu je, na primjer, onaj Kvatric. [puno grubih rijeci]

----------


## pikula

Bila sam i ja bez telefona samo  s paketom jaja i margarinom u frižideru u životu,, ali zato ne mislim da je isto profesionalni sport i rekreacija. Čemu takva brkanja teza. Osm toga čak i kad kupovali tneisice mike na placu uz teško odircanje starci su imali popis svih likovnih radionica u knjižnicama, njemačkog ovakvog ili onakvog u školi i pretplatu za hnk od bake koja je boležljiva, ali ipak ima pretplatu i presretna je da neko ode umjesto nje. Ne treba klonut duhom zbog love. Jel' naš mirko filipović diz'o šine umjesto da ide u teretanu pa vid ga sad   :Laughing:

----------


## ninochka

> ninochka prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> opće mi je bespredmetna rasprava o besplatnom   zašto bi sport bio besplatan? jel solfeggio? violina? njemački? vrtići na kraju krajeva??
> 
> di vi živite?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


da i? ko da ja ne znam da ima siromašnih. poanta je ona moja rečenica iznad. što je besplatno?

----------


## sorciere

> da i?


imaš neki problem?

----------


## ninochka

osim fulane ti teze naravno da ne

----------


## sorciere

> osim fulane ti teze naravno da ne


  :Raspa:

----------


## ninochka

:Coffee:

----------


## filipova mama

> Moja najstarija ima 10 godina i jako, jako zeli na neke sportske aktivnosti jer je stvarno prepuna energije i ima sportski duh.
> 
> Koji sport preporučate i zašto? I kada je vrijeme za neki klub? Kako sve to funkcionira, molim vas da me informirate.


Ja bi preporučila odbojku.   :Trep trep:  
Ali ne znam preporučiti konkretan klub.

----------


## stray_cat

> Inače, meni je za cure najljapši sport - odbojka. Ali, to su moji afiniteti.


 :D 

ja svojeg sad vodim ponekad gledati kad igram pa cemo viditi.

----------


## mim

> Inače, meni je za cure najljapši sport - odbojka.


Potpis. M. obožava treninge, nema bliskog kontakta između suparničkih ekipa, ali treba paziti na ozljede gležnja i koljena. Nama je malo problem kaj M. svira klavir pa treba čuvati i ruke. Do sad se ništa nije dogodilo. Doduše, trenira samo u školi, a ne u nekom ozbiljnom klubu što nam je i cilj: zabava, gibanje i druženje s curama.

----------


## †marival

> marival prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> roditelj na minimalcu može priuštiti djetetu neku slobodnu aktivnost od 150 kn mjesečno ( jedan medek dnevno u kasicu ) ...
> 
> 
>  :shock: 
> 
> gdje ti živiš????
> ...


Živim u gradu Zagrebu, Središće, .... 
i za tvoju informaciju nisam na Olimpu ... nego čvrsto i ponosno na Zemlji 

Sorci ... ne nisam nikad bila na minimalcu ali sam bila *bez ikakvih* prihoda u svom domu ... sa suprugom i troje djece 

i razvažali smo pizze, čistili stubišta i stanove i još svakakve trenutne poslove samo da bi preživjeli ... i cijelo to vrijeme su moja djeca išla na treninge i mi smo ih redovito plačali ... i odrekli smo se sveg što možemo
samo da oni imaju ... 
kopačke su nosili tuđe ( od onih koji su ih prerasli ) ... švercali se u tramvaju ili molili da netko dođe po nas ... 

i sada nam nije kako ti misliš bogovski ... patimo se i moja bolest je tu prisutna ... pa dobijem cca 2600 kn plaču ( krediti ... bolovanje ... )

NEMOJ se tako ponašati ... jer mi svi slušamo kako si ti ovdje majka kojoj je najteže bilo, koja se najviše u životu napatila ... i koja ima najsavršenije dijete .... ( ima NAS još )
Sigurna sam da svaki roditelj bez obzira bio na minimalcu ili socijalnoj pomoći opet može negdje dodatno nešto zaraditi uštediti, odreći se kave, cigarete ... i odvojiti 150 kuna za svoje dijete !!!!! ( zar se nisi i ti odricala da bi svojem djetetu priuštila francuski za 4000 kuna i ostale izvanškolske aktivnosti )

----------


## †marival

> ninochka prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> opće mi je bespredmetna rasprava o besplatnom   zašto bi sport bio besplatan? jel solfeggio? violina? njemački? vrtići na kraju krajeva??
> 
> di vi živite?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## sorciere

> NEMOJ se tako ponašati ...


 :? 

18 mrtvih u prometu. mora da ovaj vikend planete igraju biljar...  :/ 

over and out na ovoj temi.

----------


## mim

Meni u ovim člancima upada u oči jedno: svi žive od socijalne pomoći i dječjeg doplatka. Ljudi, posla ima, ali ga se treba željeti raditi. 

U Zagorju svi kukaju kak nemaju novaca, a da ne znam koliko daješ ne možeš naći čovjeka koji će pokositi zaraslu travu. Probali smo-ne pričam napamet.

----------


## flower

da vratim topik na naslovnu temu...
D. jedva ceka da krene gimnastika, a planira i plivanje, sva je ponosna sto je sportasica 8) 

nego kad smo kod besplatnog - gdje su nestali klinci koji igraju granicara, nogomet ili kosarku...jel tog jos igdje ima?

----------


## maria71

Uglavnom jedu i štoljaju po mobitelu pod odmorom i prije škole...

----------


## sunca

stribi ide na atletiku i ne plaća ništa, kupili smo mu tenisice , i to je sve.

kod nas postoji dosta besplatnih programa. nogomet se plaća samo u najjačem klubu, ostali klubovi su besplatni. rukomet je besplatan. borilačke vještine su besplatne.

plaćaju se plesni programi, odbojka, plivanje,...

----------


## Davor

> Vani tog nema, nema subvencije države nego se ide na privatne satove sve do nekog konzervatorija.


Ovo je samo djelomično točno, jer većina programa rekreacije je raspoloživa u školama. S druge strane, postoji i stanovita razlika u poreznom opterećenju "nas" i "njih", gdje nama država lapi lovu kako bi ju onda Bandić i njemu slični plasirali u Dinamo i slične nebuloze. Naši ljudi još uvijek ne shvaćaju da kroz poreze plaćamo svaki "poticaj".

O tome koliko je ovaj "naš" sustav "bolji" od nekih drugih najrječitije govori *5% manje prvašića u školama* u odnosu na prošlu godinu. Očigledno je baziran na trivijalnom rješenju da 0 djece ima 0 potreba.

S druge strane bare je prosjek oko 2,5 djeteta po obitelji i drži se već desetljećima unatoč "recesiji", "energetskoj krizi", "krizi nekretnina" i sličnim floskulama. Čak su im i olimpijski rezultati nešto bolji nego naši. Jedino im je nogometna reprezentacija pušiona. Fora.

----------


## larmama

> da vratim topik na naslovnu temu...
> D. jedva ceka da krene gimnastika, a planira i plivanje, sva je ponosna sto je sportasica 8) 
> 
> nego kad smo kod besplatnog - gdje su nestali klinci koji igraju granicara, nogomet ili kosarku...jel tog jos igdje ima?


ima, kod nas u parkicu se zna igrati granicar, a nekad ga igraju i odrasli  8) , a uz parkic je i kosarkasko igraliste, uvijek ima barem par klinaca koji igraju kosarku ili bar pokusavaju pogoditi kos   :Smile:  

inace , moja curka vec trecu godinu ide u sportski vrtic i to nam je bio pun pogodak
ne znam kako ce biti kad krene u skolu, vjerojatno ce nam svima biti veliki sok, jer je ovdje četiri puta tjedno imala vjezbanje u dvorani, a toga u skoli nema

----------


## NetkoMiOteoNick

> stribi ide na atletiku i ne plaća ništa, kupili smo mu tenisice , i to je sve.
> 
> kod nas postoji dosta besplatnih programa. nogomet se plaća samo u najjačem klubu, ostali klubovi su besplatni. rukomet je besplatan. borilačke vještine su besplatne.
> 
> plaćaju se plesni programi, odbojka, plivanje,...


Je l' to u Hrvatskoj?

----------


## anchie76

> nego kad smo kod besplatnog - gdje su nestali klinci koji igraju granicara, nogomet ili kosarku...jel tog jos igdje ima?


Nogomet kod nas jos i znaju igrati, ali granicar i kosarka ne postoje... Ide mi malo na zivce kako je nogomet u svim porama naseg drustva

----------


## pikula

Dominik je sad krenuo na nogometu klub  Maksimir i jako smo zadovoljni. Trener je vrlo brižan i onak faca, stariji gospodin, pa ga Dominik obožava.  Ono kaj je meni bitno je da on trči tri puta tjedno kao lud i onda još dođe doma i crta ljevo krilo, desno krilo... Druži se s dečkima. Lud je za tim nogometom. Sretan i zadovoljan mali čovjek.  Diana ide na ritmiku i isto obožava, cijelo ljeto pita kad će početi. Meni su te van- aktivnosti važnije od vrtića. Ovo stvarno žele ići i nešto konkretno uče, a vrtić im je ono ako baš moram.

----------


## sunca

da, u Hrvatskoj je  - Labin, Istra.

nema izbora kao u Zagrebu, ali ono čega ima, uglavnom se ne plaća.

----------


## donna

moja je sada 3 godine.planiram ju upisati na gimnastiku ali to je samo igra .dobra je radi motorike i ostaloga.kasnije plivanje.pa odbojka ali za to ima jaaako puno vremena.i dakako kad bude velika -jahanje-moja ljubav  :Heart:  
a ako pokaže interes za neš drugo vidjet ćemo.samo ne smije vidjeti reket   :Grin:   :Laughing:  

btw moja nećakinja je skijala s 3 godine staze gdje je i njen otac išao (moja cura nije takva) i sada s 12 god je svjetska prvakinja u tenisu.odmalena se vidjelo "Nešto"u njoj.sada je u najboljoj tenis akademiji u USA  :Heart:

----------


## Davor

Ih, Labin, lako je tako  :Razz:   Tamo imaju čak i Lidl, a neki veći gradovi ga nemaju.

----------


## babyboys

Sve sam isčitala i sad se pitam kud je to otišla ova tema?!

A sad ozbiljno pitanje :Shock: tkad je gledao Kung-fu pandu, želi na kung-fu.
Zna li itko di tog ima u zg za djecu od 7 godina?

----------


## mim

> mim prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Vani tog nema, nema subvencije države nego se ide na privatne satove sve do nekog konzervatorija.
> 
> 
> Ovo je samo djelomično točno, jer većina programa rekreacije je raspoloživa u školama.


Nisam govorila o rekreaciji nego o (ne)postojanju državnih umjetničkih škola u Europi i to nije djelomično nego potpuno točno. Rekreativni sport s tim nema veze. A ako te zanima cijena individualnog sata npr. klavira u Njemačkoj mogu ti je saznati. Začudio bi se kolike su to sume novca. Tamo, recimo, moja M. ne bi mogla svirati. Kod nas dobiva vrlo dobru poduku iz instrumenta, solfeggia i ostalih predmeta 6 godina za 120 kn mjesečno. Srednja četverogodišnja glazbena škola je kod nas besplatna kao i baletna. 




> gdje nama država lapi lovu kako bi ju onda Bandić i njemu slični plasirali u Dinamo i slične nebuloze.


Dio love ode i na gore spomenute škole ( Smatraš li i njih nebulozama? ). Ne bunim se. To, naime, omogućava mom djetetu da svira, a već sam navela da se sportom bavi besplatno.

----------


## Davor

Tu su lijepo pomiješane kruške i jabuke, ali neka.

----------


## mim

> Tu su lijepo pomiješane kruške i jabuke, ali neka.


Imaš pravo. Kad konstatiraš da je nastao kompot sjeti se postavljenog pitanja, a onda i svojih odgovora na temu. Da se ipak držiš recepata za kruh??   :Wink:

----------


## Davor

Ili ćeš mi učiniti ... a znam, napravit ćeš 5 sklekova a ja ću se potom danima oporavljati od šoka   :Laughing:

----------


## mim

> Ili ćeš mi učiniti ... a znam, napravit ćeš 5 sklekova a ja ću se potom danima oporavljati od šoka


Hej, ja nisam okrutna!! To su treneri iz tvojih postova: sadisti, pedofili i dileri. Ili roditelji koji teroriziraju djecu i jadne robove podvode gore navedenima usput ih navodeći na kockanje što rezultira alkoholizmom i drogom kod mladeži-ako uopće i preživi koju godinu treninga. U pozadini svega toga stoje Bandić i Dinamo te nekolicina političara koji se bogate na račun članarina koje klubovima plaćaju roditelji, a valjda i dileri daju koju paru kad im se već omogućava da među sportskom mladeži rasparčavaju steroide i droge. 

To je sukus tvojih postova. Da si vrijeme potrebno za pisanje istih utrošio da bi umijesio kruh server bi ostao lakši za uzastopno ponavljanje nebuloza jer za tvoje NO SPORT već svi znaju. Tvoja je originalnost u ponavljanju??? 

Osobno nemam ništa protiv da se ti ne baviš sportom i da isto zabranjuješ svom djetetu, ali pročitavši tvoje postove ponovo zaključujem da spominjanjem droge/sadizma/pedofilije/robovlasništva/klađenja i ostalog u kontekstu bavljenja sportom ustvari samo privlačiš pažnju čemu razlog može biti jedino duboka frustracija. Možda razlog tome leži u nebavljenju sportom u mladosti  :Grin:

----------


## Davor

Potpisujem.

U ranoj mladosti sam se bavio košarkom, streljaštvom, ronjenjem i veslanjem, a ponešto sam i trčao - mali maraton i tako to. Rekreativno. Dakle ne sport nego rekreacija. Nastojim raditi jasnu distinkciju između ova dva pojma. Znači da rekreacija za sve i ne sport za genetski selektiranu manjinu.

Dakle, u čemu je problem?

----------


## sorciere

kikica je htjela ići rekreativno na neke sportove. i to se plaća - no nema veze... 

ali...

termini koji su predviđeni za rekreativce - totalno su van pameti. obrazloženje? "dobri" termini - rezervirani su za "prave" treninge i natjecatelje...   :Mad:  

kad kažem "dobri" termini - mislim na one koji omogućavaju da školarac normalno dođe iz škole (ili ne kasni u školu), itd...

----------


## †marival

mala digresija ... tek toliko da neki shvate što ustvari pišu   :Laughing:  

*Rekreacija* je korištenje vremena na neprofitabilni način koja na svojstven način obnavlja dušu i tijelo.

Mnoge aktivnosti mogu biti rekreacija:

trgovanje 
lov i ribolov 
putovanje 
korištenje interneta 
gledanje televizije 
sport   :? 
Dobavljeno iz "http://hr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rekreacija"

*Sportom* (često se kaže i šport[1])se nazivaju fizičke aktivnosti koje čovjek izvodi iz raznih razloga.

Riječ sport nekad je označavala svaku igru i zabavu. Danas se pod pojmom sport podrazumjevaju razlučite motoričke aktivnosti varijabilnog i dinamičkog karaktera u kojima na specifčan način dolazi do punog izražaja sportaševe sposobnosti, osobine i znanja u treningu i natjecanju.

Prema definiciji i razini sport može biti vrhunski odnosno selektivni i masovni tj. neselektivni. U području sporta egzistira nekolko sustava a to su: profesionalni sport, amaterski sport, rekreacijski sport, školski sport i sport osoba sa invaliditetom. Neki od razloga mogu biti razonoda, razvijanje tijela, poboljšanje sposobnosti, natjecateljski duh i tako dalje.

mislim da je netko pobrkao lončiće   :Laughing:

----------


## †marival

ima još   :Grin:  

Podjela [uredi]
Nekim sportom se čovjek može baviti: rekreacijski, amaterski i profesionalno.

Sportove dijelimo na dvije grupe: grupne i samostalne.

U grupne (zajedničke) sportove spadaju svi sportovi koji se izvode grupno, gdje najveće mjesto zauzimaju sportske igre, kao na primjer nogomet, košarka, hokej na ledu i hokej na travi i tako dalje, ali tu također spadaju i sportovi kao sto su splavarenje, potezanje konopa itd.

U samostalne (pojedinačne) sportove spadaju sportovi gdje se pojedinac sam zalaže za svoje uspjehe. U pojedinačne sportove spadaju tenis, golf, šah, karate, judo te ostali borilački sportovi, atletika, triatlon, sportska gimnastika, ritmička gimnastika, plivanje, fitnes, pikado, biljar i mnogi drugi...

Napomena: U mnogim pojedinačnim sportskim disciplinama na službenim natjecanjima bodovi pojedinačnih sudionika se zbrajaju da bi se dobio ekipni pobjednik, to jest klub koji je imao najbolje natjecatelje.

Neki sportovi mogu se izvoditi pojedinačno ili grupno, te u parovima. Tu spadaju tenis, badminton, umjetničko klizanje, veslanje, kajak, kanu, skokovi u vodu i mnogi drugi.

Sport može biti natjecateljskog ili slobodnog karaktera.

Natjecateljski karakter je kada sportaši nastupaju na natjecanjima u želji za postizanjem vrhunski rezultata.

Slobodni (amaterski) karakter je kada se sportaši bave sportom iz njima poznatih razloga, a najčešće su to zdravstveni razlozi! Npr. planinarenje je odlično za dišni sustav, a također dobro djeluje i na mišićni i krvožilni sustav čovjeka.

SVE JE SPORT ... i glazba   :Laughing:

----------


## †marival

> kikica je htjela ići rekreativno na neke sportove. i to se plaća - no nema veze... 
> 
> ali...
> 
> termini koji su predviđeni za rekreativce - totalno su van pameti. obrazloženje? "dobri" termini - rezervirani su za "prave" treninge i natjecatelje...   
> 
> kad kažem "dobri" termini - mislim na one koji omogućavaju da školarac normalno dođe iz škole (ili ne kasni u školu), itd...


oprosti draga sorciere ... što se to promjenilo ... pa bili ste profesionalci ... zar postoji prvenstvo zagreba u rekreaciji ?!?!?!

http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=20550 podsjetnik

( što se desilo da si tako promjenila stavove, mišljenje, ciljeve  :? )

----------


## mim

> kikica je htjela ići rekreativno na neke sportove. i to se plaća - no nema veze... 
> 
> ali...
> 
> termini koji su predviđeni za rekreativce - totalno su van pameti. obrazloženje? "dobri" termini - rezervirani su za "prave" treninge i natjecatelje...   
> 
> kad kažem "dobri" termini - mislim na one koji omogućavaju da školarac normalno dođe iz škole (ili ne kasni u školu), itd...


Nije u svakom klubu tako. Promijenili smo dva i u oba su termini za manje/školarce biti "dobri". Natjecatelji su imali kasnije termine i trenirali su vikendom. 
Veći bi mi problem bilo to da mi je M. željela na stalna natjecanja jer bi to značilo trening u subotu popodne ili od 21:30 radnim danom. Tako su imali termine natjecatelji. Klinci su imali rezervirano svako popodne od 17 na dalje tako da je svatko mogao izabrati koja mu  3 dana u tjednu odgovaraju, a termin je ovisio o pojasu. 

Uostalom, i da je drugačije ne bi me čudilo. Klubovi žive od natjecatelja, postoje sponzorski ugovori i ostalo. Naravno da bi bilo normalno da je natjecateljima posvećena veća pažnja i to me uopće ne čudi. Vidim da nam je i u glazbenoj školi tako. Pred veliki nastup prednost ima ono dijete koje je pola godine vježbalo i prošlo sve audicije do samog nastupa. Najmanje što je zaslužilo nakon takvog rada je da ima termin dodatnog sata kad mu odgovara zbog škole i ostalih aktivnosti. Selekcija je nešto potpuno prirodno, prolaze je sva živa bića od začeća na dalje i čemu onda raditi problem iz toga  :/

----------


## sorciere

> oprosti *draga* sorciere ... što se to promjenilo ... pa bili ste profesionalci ...


marival, aj me zaobiđi. i ja ću tebe, od sad na dalje.

----------


## †marival

> marival prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> oprosti *draga* sorciere ... što se to promjenilo ... pa bili ste profesionalci ...
> 
> 
> marival, aj me zaobiđi. i ja ću tebe, od sad na dalje.


sorry sorci ako sam te nečim uvrijedila  :shock: 
samo volim kada su ljudi dosljedni i stoje iza onoga što kažu  :/ 

tvoji postovi na ovom topicu su me iznenađivali, a koliko sam god sklerozna ... sjećala sam se kako si se hvalila sa uspjesima svoje princeze   :Love:   što je super naravno i onda odjednom slažeš se sa D ?!

nisam mislila ništa loše ... 

 :Love:

----------


## †marival

> Selekcija je nešto potpuno prirodno, prolaze je sva živa bića od začeća na dalje i čemu onda raditi problem iz toga  :/


  :Naklon:

----------


## Davor

Za koju godinu snaći će te prirodna selekcija pa ćemo onda čuti nešto drukčiju pjesmu, a smajlić će se klanjat nekim drugim idolima...

----------


## †marival

> Za koju godinu snaći će te prirodna selekcija pa ćemo onda čuti nešto drukčiju pjesmu, a smajlić će se klanjat nekim drugim idolima...


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   tebe već snašla pa se namaš kome jadan ni klanjati   :Laughing:

----------


## cvijeta73

da prekinem ovu vašu...selekciju... evo što je mene izrazito naljutilo prije neki dan.

dakle, rijeka ima novi kompleks bazena na koji se potrošilo brdo novaca i sve je fensi-šmensi.
od prijateljice sin, treći razred, zaželio trenirati plivanje. i ode ona s njim na bazen u uvjerenju da će dijete i upisati na taj sport. kad tamo, oni uzeli njegove mjere (visina, težina), visinu roditelja (???) i prijavili ga na testiranje za tjedan dana. mora isplivati 20m i zadovoljiti normu. inače - niks od plivanja. jedino ako je bolestan, u smislu da mu je plivanje terapija - za to imaju predviđenu grupu.

možete vi pričati o prirodnoj selekciji, ali još jednom ponavljam - rekreativno bavljenje sportom, u smislu netakmičarskog sporta, jednostavno nije za klince. i često, kad se nađu s druge strane crte, od sporta i odustaju. 
a u principu, negdje u pubertetu - s 16-17 godina, onda kad bi po logici stvari, bavljenje sportom trebalo biti najvažnije, uglavnom se (ako i ne do tad), nađu ili iza crte ili su već na pol u profesionalnom, vrhunskom sportu. 

gdje može jedan 17-godišnjak, s ne previše talenta i fizičkih predispozicija, ali sa snažnom voljom i željom, trenirati košarku? ili rukomet?

----------


## tweety

> gdje može jedan 17-godišnjak, s ne previše talenta i fizičkih predispozicija, ali sa snažnom voljom i željom, trenirati košarku? ili rukomet?


Što misliš pod trenirati? Da se upiše u neki klub i ono...trener ga uči košarci.
Vjerujem nigdje sa 17 godina.
Ali može haklati sa svojim dečkima na školskim igralištima/mož na tjelesnom u srednjoj ili na faxu. To je meni bilo najzabavnije. S toliko godina zbilja ti ne treba trener objašnjavati osnove sporta, a niti kazivati koju vježbicu da sad napraviš.

----------


## sorciere

> gdje može jedan 17-godišnjak, s ne previše talenta i fizičkih predispozicija, ali sa snažnom voljom i željom, trenirati košarku? ili rukomet?


nigdje. nije potencijal za vrhušku. 
i to je ono o čemu govori davor. i s čim se slažem u potpunosti. 

dijete koje se rekreativno želi baviti sportom - ima nikakve ili minimalne mogućnosti da to napravi.   :Mad:    važno je da su ministru i sviti - puna usta toga kako se djeca trebaju baviti sportom, jer samo sjede i bulje u kompjutor. bljak...

----------


## †marival

> da prekinem ovu vašu...selekciju... evo što je mene izrazito naljutilo prije neki dan.
> 
> dakle, rijeka ima novi kompleks bazena na koji se potrošilo brdo novaca i sve je fensi-šmensi.
> od prijateljice sin, treći razred, zaželio trenirati plivanje. i ode ona s njim na bazen u uvjerenju da će dijete i upisati na taj sport. kad tamo, oni uzeli njegove mjere (visina, težina), visinu roditelja (???) i prijavili ga na testiranje za tjedan dana. mora isplivati 20m i zadovoljiti normu. inače - niks od plivanja. jedino ako je bolestan, u smislu da mu je plivanje terapija - za to imaju predviđenu grupu.
> 
> možete vi pričati o prirodnoj selekciji, ali još jednom ponavljam - rekreativno bavljenje sportom, u smislu netakmičarskog sporta, jednostavno nije za klince. i često, kad se nađu s druge strane crte, od sporta i odustaju. 
> a u principu, negdje u pubertetu - s 16-17 godina, onda kad bi po logici stvari, bavljenje sportom trebalo biti najvažnije, uglavnom se (ako i ne do tad), nađu ili iza crte ili su već na pol u profesionalnom, vrhunskom sportu. 
> 
> gdje može jedan 17-godišnjak, s ne previše talenta i fizičkih predispozicija, ali sa snažnom voljom i željom, trenirati košarku? ili rukomet?


cvijeta ... vjerojatno moraju napraviti nekakvu selekciju zbog velikog broja zainteresiranih ... što ne znaći da dijete neće proći selekciju i uspješno plivati ... jer to je plivački klub, a ne igraonica u vodi ( za to postoje termini za građanstvo svaki dan na svakom bazenu )
ako netko ulazi u neki klub onda mora imati predispozicije i zadovoljiti osnovne zahtjeve koje taj klub traži ( to ti je kao i upis u školu npr )

želje i mogućnosti rijetko su na istom valu   :Rolling Eyes:  

ne znam da li i u jednom klubu može netko sa 17 ( kaj je čekao do sada ?! ) početi trenirati ( neka pita u srednjoj školi koju polazi ) - mislim ( sigurna sam ) da je to kasno za bilo kakav početak .... ali uvijek može skupiti 2-3 frenda i bacit hakl iza zgrade

----------


## †marival

> nigdje. nije potencijal za vrhušku. ...


možda je bio potencijal   :Rolling Eyes:  ali je zakasnio ...

----------


## †marival

cvijeta - daj frendici ovaj url ... http://www.pk-primorje.hr/ ima i formular na netu za ispuniti  ( nigdje ne pitaju visinu i težinu roditelja  :shock: )

----------


## mim

> dijete koje se rekreativno želi baviti sportom - ima nikakve ili minimalne mogućnosti da to napravi.


Sorcie, koliko god mi bila draga moram ti reći da ovo jednostavno nije istina. Dijete mi trenira od 6. godine i uvijek je bilo na rekreativnoj bazi. Može se. Ako ne u jednom klubu onda u drugom može. 

A sa 17 se sjetiti nešto trenirati...Što uopće znači "trenirati" ? Igrati pod nekim vodstvom trenera? Do 17. je u školi morao naučiti igrati košarku jer je ona u programu. Dakle-može haklati s dečkima. 

Kriteriji za koješta postoje: za upis u školu, za faks, za dobivanje posla....pa tako i za treniranje sportova, glazbu, ples... Zato postoje audicije, norme. Ne znam zašto se uporno radi problem oko toga. Ako dijete nije u stanju suvislo otpjevati jednu pjesmicu i otkucati osnovne ritmove ne prima ga se u glazbenu školu. Ako ne može otplivati pišljivih 20 metara sa svojih n godina onda nije za treninge plivanja nego za školu plivanja jer je po tom parametru neplivač. Ako naginje debljini i roditelji su mu dvometraši onda ne može pratiti program baletne škole, ali može plesati u nekom klubu ili ići na privatne satove. 

Ne vidim u svemu tome uopće neki problem i ne pada mi na pamet da kukam kaj mi kćer s dioptrijom - nešto neće biti pilot. Bi li tebe i Davora veselilo da je ona ta koja vas vozi na relaciji Zagreb-Londom, a znate da ne vidi dobro?? Kad ti se Kikica upisivala u školu bi li ti bilo drago da je upisano 300 djece prije nje s lošijim ocjenama jer selekcija ne postoji? Bi li se bunila da kolegica za koju znaš da radi posao lošije od tebe postane tvoja direktorica? 

Sve je to selekcija i meni je skroz u redu da postoji: u sportu, glazbi, životu općenito.

----------


## sorciere

mim, ja ću opet potpisati davora (pa makar me neko rekreativno opajdario po piksi   :Laughing:  ):




> Tu su lijepo pomiješane kruške i jabuke, ali neka.



jer ova izjava je zapravo ispravna u našoj trenutnoj komunikaciji. ja pišem o jednoj stvari, ti pišeš o drugoj. ja sam bila tamo gdje si ti sada, ali ti nisi (bila) tu gdje sam ja sada   :Grin:  .

----------


## mim

Ja većinom pišem o tome da se dijete itekako u Hrvatskoj rekreativno može baviti koječime pa tako i sportom. I ne razumijem zašto tvrdite da se ne može kad imam šestogodišnje iskustvo u tome samo kao majka, a da ne nabrajam dalje (nećak-8 godina rekreativno tkd, sad tajlandski boks, drugi nećak rekreativno odbojka i streličarstvo, prijateljicina mala rekreativno standardni i latinoamerički plesovi, odbojka, kolegicin mali plivanje i nogomet...sve to rekreativno, u Zagrebu, bez pritiska). Nitko me ne može uvjeriti da ne postoji rekreativni sport za djecu. 

Tvoje jedno negativno iskustvo ne znači da ne postoje deseci drugih-pozitivnih.

----------


## sorciere

ma ignoriraj "moje jedno" negativno iskustvo   :Grin:  . ono je najmanje bitno u cijeloj priči. 

ja te ne želim uvjeravati u to što ti ne želiš vjerovati. tvoje pravo je da razmišljaš na svoj način, a moje - da razmišljam na moj. nije ovo "omjeravanje snaga", već iznošenje različitih iskustava. 

a razlika je velika kad se uzmu u obzir godine rekreativaca. dijete od 7 ili 8 - drukčije je tretirano od onog od npr. 17 ili 18.

----------


## mim

> nije ovo "omjeravanje snaga", već iznošenje različitih iskustava. 
> 
> a razlika je velika kad se uzmu u obzir godine rekreativaca. dijete od 7 ili 8 - drukčije je tretirano od onog od npr. 17 ili 18.


Štima, ali ne želiš prihvatiti da postoje pozitivna iskustva. Mladi čovjek od 17-18 više nije dijete nego radno sposobna osoba. Kako bi trebali izgledati treninzi za tu dob? 
Btw, mene su zvali na rekreativno treniranje tkd-a. Ima grupa (uvjetno rečeno) starijih. Cura (hm...žena s dvoje djece ) je prvakinja u formama, počela je trenirati sa 16. U čemu je onda problem? Ja velim da se može, ti da se ne može. Nije mi cilj "odmjeravanje snaga" nego iznijeti i drugačija iskustva ili informacije.

----------


## sorciere

> Mladi čovjek od 17-18 više nije dijete nego radno sposobna osoba.


da obrišemo kategoriju 13-18?   :Grin:  

mogu prihvatiti da ima pozitivnih iskustava. no znam da ima puno više onih drugih. možeš li ti to prihvatiti?

btw - žena koja je PRVAKINJA u formama - očito ne trenira rekreativno - već se natječe u kategoriji seniora ili veterana.

----------


## mim

> btw - žena koja je PRVAKINJA u formama - očito ne trenira rekreativno - već se natječe u kategoriji seniora ili veterana.


Previdjela si podatak da je počela trenirati sa 16 godina. I, da, trenira rekreativno, ide na treninge 2-3 puta tjedno-kad stigne od obiteljskih obaveza. To što se natječe i pobjeđuje samo znači da je izniman talent. 



> mogu prihvatiti da ima pozitivnih iskustava. no znam da ima puno više onih drugih. možeš li ti to prihvatiti?


Mogu prihvatiti razliku u mišljenju i iskustvu. Jedino što u mom slučaju "vodi" broj pozitivnih iskustava. Ustvari-ne znam u mojoj široj okolici ni za jedno negativno.  :/

----------


## †marival

mi smo danas i službeno postali članovi ZNS-a (Zagrebačkog nogometnog saveza) , obavili smo liječnički ... i u subotu imamo prvu tekmu  :D 

luki je 2002 godište, ali napredno mamino dijete će igrati za dvije godine starije  :D  :D  :D

----------


## pikula

Di je upisana u registar gimnastičara, čak i broj putovnice, ako bude kakvih natjecanja  :Laughing:   Di je 2005.godište.

----------


## sandraL

A mi se danas idemo upisati na ritmiku - rekreativno uz plaćanje   :Grin:

----------


## flower

meni su digli tlak na bazenu - kantrida, rijeka. zele upisati samo one koji odgovaraju njihovim predispozicijama i one koji su sigurni da ce nastaviti s plivanjem.
najbolje je sto traze mjere roditelja   :Laughing:  ja ko buhtla, a ona ko slani stapic sva u misicima i snazi...valjda su mislili kakva majka takvo dijete.
definitivno su pretjerali.

----------


## cvijeta73

> meni su digli tlak na bazenu - kantrida, rijeka. zele upisati samo one koji odgovaraju njihovim predispozicijama i one koji su sigurni da ce nastaviti s plivanjem.
> najbolje je sto traze mjere roditelja   ja ko buhtla, a ona ko slani stapic sva u misicima i snazi...valjda su mislili kakva majka takvo dijete.
> definitivno su pretjerali.


jesi pročitala moj post?

i kod roditelja im nije bitna težina - nego visina. ako su oba roditelja niža, ni dijete nema šanse postići valjda phelpsove mjere.

e da, *marival*  - mojoj prijateljici ne treba url, jer je iz poznate riječke sportske obitelji pa će mali biti upisan (ako prođe testitranje  :shock: ), a mjere svih savršeno odgovaraju. 
i zašto bi ti dijete automatski ako ne prođe testiranje strpala u igraonicu u vodi - on se ne želi igrati u vodi, želi plivati i takmičiti se. 
i još nešto, kad sam govorila o uzrastu 13-18 nisam mislila da se tada počnu baviti sportom, nego da tada nastavljaju sa sportom. koji su započeli trenirati sa 8-9 godina. ali, ako su ispod crte - nema više, odi i haklaj u parku.  :/

----------


## †marival

- tja ... poznam puno djece iz poznatih zagrebačkih sportskih i inih obitelji koji moraju trenirati ... nogać u mom slučaju jer su iz poznatih bla bla bla

ne kužim toliko čuđenje za testiranje  :shock: ... pa to je samo da vide može li djete preplivati 25 metara da se ne utopi ... jer inače neće moći pratiti treninge ( koji su u plivačkom klubi dosta zahtjevni )
ako ne može PREPLIVATI 25 m onda ide u školu plivanja ( provjerena informacija jučer kod trenera plivanja i vaterpola iz Medvešćaka) pa ponovo na selekciju u plivački klub 
(Kao poznata riječka sportska obitelj sigurna sam da jako dobro znaju za testiranja i selekcije koje su kao sportaši morali prolaziti)

želja je jedno mogućnosti su drugo

moj sin *ne želi* igrati nogomet u zagrebu ... nego *želi* igrati nogomet u liverpoolu - ne želi neku slabu ligu želi ligu prvaka 
možeš mi pomoći ?

ili ipak misliš da odvedem dijete na selekciju u liverpool pa možda prođe testiranje i postane njihov član

moj sin je tako došao iz malog kluba u nk zagreb na selekciju i testiran je i prošao je ... i evo neki dan su opet imali testiranje ( peti je od 25 ) ... prvih 22 je ostalo u klubu .. ostali su morali potražiti drugi klub i djeca opet igraju nogomet i uživaju - pa ne ubijaju u trešnjevci, buzinu, rijeci ...

----------


## flower

cvijeta - vidim sad, koma  :Sad: 
na atletici ista stvar - dovedes dijete, onda oni vide da li je za to ili ne (na osnovu 1 susreta, npr. ako je pretilo dijete nece ga ni pogledati), kazu da se nece baviti sa svima, nego samo s onim s predispozicijama.

znate sto sam ja iz ovog topika naucila - da kad vidim naseg trenera i trenericu s gimnastike da im kazem veliko preveliko hvala i izljubim jer gim. ima rekreativni i natjecateljski program, na rekreativnom su svi koji zele pa i ova moja koja ima sve moguce fiz. predispozicije, a koncentraciju takvu da glavom zna opaliti u konjica jer zvrnda okolo, jer dopuste da pratimo treninge, jer su na treningu topli i dragi, nasmijani i moje dijete dobro da ima usi jer bi joj se osmijeh razletio koliko je sretna   :Heart:  

nemam ja beda s testiranjima za natjecanja i sl. ali za bavljenje nekim sportom definitivno imam.

----------


## anchie76

> nemam ja beda s testiranjima za natjecanja i sl. ali za bavljenje nekim sportom definitivno imam.


Isto tako

----------


## Davor

Vidiš, ova formulacija mi je super. 
Baš danas na bazenu sam čuo trenere kako nešto raspredaju o visini roditelja. Bljak.

Nego jedno osvježujuće pitanje: kako vam se čini inicijativa za skidanje embarga na doping?

----------


## mim

> Nego jedno osvježujuće pitanje: kako vam se čini inicijativa za skidanje embarga na doping?


Ajmo prvo ovako: Što je za tebe doping?

----------


## Davor

Ono što dopušteno daju konjima, krišom ali bez ograničenja NBA košarkašima i što je nedopušteno na ostalim natjecanjima. To su ti razni steroidi, o'š anabolički ili drugi, a vrhunskog sportaša dižu u vrhunsku formu. Svim "sportašima" - svejedno piju li karlovačko ili ožujsko - paše NBA košarka. E, pa to je to - košarka na steroidima.

Ja bi da se svim vrhunskim sportašima skine embargo na doping. Ima netko nešto protiv?

----------


## mim

> Ono što dopušteno daju konjima, krišom ali bez ograničenja NBA košarkašima i što je nedopušteno na ostalim natjecanjima. To su ti razni steroidi, o'š anabolički ili drugi, a vrhunskog sportaša dižu u vrhunsku formu. Svim "sportašima" - svejedno piju li karlovačko ili ožujsko - paše NBA košarka. E, pa to je to - košarka na steroidima.
> 
> Ja bi da se svim vrhunskim sportašima skine embargo na doping. Ima netko nešto protiv?


Doping je nešto puno šire od ovog što pišeš. Za mene je to upotreba bilo kojih tvari ili postupaka koji podižu mogućnosti sportaša preko one mjere koju bi sam mogao postići treningom i općenito vlastitom snagom. Osobno sam protiv "kemije" jer mladi sportaš nije medicinski dovoljno potkovan da bude svjestan posljedica uzimanja takvih tvari što najčešće uzima danak u kasnijem životu. 
Jedino što opravdavam i podržavam je adekvatna suplementacija od strane stručnih osoba (koja također, ako je nestručno napravljena može izazvati kardinalne posljedice). 

Novost u dopingu je da se nedozvoljena sredstva daju npr. bratu sportaša te se iz krvi eliminiraju razgradni produkti koji bi se mogli dokazati, a "korisno" ostaje u njoj. Tu ne stradava sportaš, ali jedan mladi organizam je uništen. 

Ukratko, ja sam protiv dopinga.

----------


## †marival

> Moja najstarija ima 10 godina i jako, jako zeli na neke sportske aktivnosti jer je stvarno prepuna energije i ima sportski duh.
> 
> Koji sport preporučate i zašto? I kada je vrijeme za neki klub? Kako sve to funkcionira, molim vas da me informirate.


evo nas na pošetku  :D 

*Marpesia* 

vidi na:http://www.hask-mladost.hr/

----------


## cvijeta73

> Novost u dopingu je da se nedozvoljena sredstva daju npr. bratu sportaša te se iz krvi eliminiraju razgradni produkti koji bi se mogli dokazati, a "korisno" ostaje u njoj. Tu ne stradava sportaš, ali jedan mladi organizam je uništen. 
> 
> .


ne kužim ovo :? 
ajd malo pojasni pa da vidimo što se sve neće sjetiti da zaobiđu pravila i od vrhunskih sportaša naprave još veće robove nego što to danas realno i jesu.

----------


## mim

> mim prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> Novost u dopingu je da se nedozvoljena sredstva daju npr. bratu sportaša te se iz krvi eliminiraju razgradni produkti koji bi se mogli dokazati, a "korisno" ostaje u njoj. Tu ne stradava sportaš, ali jedan mladi organizam je uništen. 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> ...


Uzmi samo kao primjer dva čovjeka iste krvne grupe. Jedan trenira i dovodi tijelo u vrhunsku formu, a drugi se samo dobro hrani i živi na većoj nadmorskoj visini. U njegovoj krvi je daleko više eritrocita nego u krvi sportaša, a znamo da oni prenose kisik. Prije natjecanja obavi se jednostavna transfuzija i eto nam sportaša s većim brojem eritrocita, mišići dobivaju više kisika, svoju funkciju obavljaju bolje...a dobar rezultat je samo posljedica toga. 
Ovo je banalni primjer. Sad si zamisli isto to s nekom kemijskom tvari koja omogućava nešto slično, ali pri tom ostavlja u krvi i razgradne produkte koji se lako dokažu. Uzmeš krv, izoliraš razgradne produkte, a ostatak daš sportašu.

----------


## cvijeta73

ooo, majko moja, perverzije na kvadrat    :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## suncokret

> cvijeta73 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  mim prvotno napisa
> ...


Ne kužim kaj će im u toj priči taj drugi, ako se to može-onda je moguće pročistiti i krv sportaša i vratiti ju natrag.

----------


## †marival

[quote="cvijeta73"
od vrhunskih sportaša naprave još veće robove nego što to danas realno i jesu.[/quote]

pa ovo je stvarno  :shock:  :shock:  :shock: 

robovi = sportaši .... o moj bože kaj još neću čuti   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  

svi smo mi robovi   :Sad:

----------


## cvijeta73

marival, svu si silinu smajlića potrošila na moje riječi, a niti jedan na ovu grozotu o kojoj govori mim.  :/

----------


## mim

> Ne kužim kaj će im u toj priči taj drugi, ako se to može-onda je moguće pročistiti i krv sportaša i vratiti ju natrag.


U jetri se i dalje proizvode razgradni produkti, to se ne može. Osim toga-sportaša se treba poštedjeti svih napora ili intervencija. Ovo je najjednostavniji način. 

Vrhunski sportaš nije baš rob jer i on sam želi uspjeh. Nema tog dopinga koji će zamijeniti fizičku spremu i trening, ali može pomoći kad je u pitanju razlika između npr. zlata i srebra u skoku u vis   :Wink:   . No, da možemo reći kako je mladi sportaš zbog svoje neukosti i mladosti podložan manipulacijama sa strane-možemo. Kad se udruže vrhunski talent, genetska predispozicija, želja za radom i malo "pomoći" sa strane onda dobivamo prvaka. Srećom pa to ne vrijedi baš za svaki sport. Npr. vidjela sam ekipe na svjetskom prvenstvu u streličarstvu. Sve odreda mladi, zdravi, veseli ljudi, treniraju samo zato jer to vole, vesele se podjednako i svom i tuđem uspjehu. Taj sport ne nosi lovu.

----------


## †marival

> marival, svu si silinu smajlića potrošila na moje riječi, a niti jedan na ovu grozotu o kojoj govori mim.  :/


nedamiseopterećivat ... bolimeglava

idem djeci dati luka i špeka   :Grin:

----------


## Davor

Što, mislila si da ćeš izbjeći poglavlje o dopingu? Vidiš, mim je već stručna, sigurno se radi o fakat velikom potencijalu koji će kad-tat postizati velike rezultate ... pod svaku cijenu.

Zapravo mi je sasvim OK da se sportašima omogući legalno dopanje. Oboljelima od raka se odobravaju pripravci marihuane, ne kužim zašto bi se oboljelima od sportskih ambicija trebalo braniti doping.

----------


## mim

> Što, mislila si da ćeš izbjeći poglavlje o dopingu? Vidiš, mim je već stručna, sigurno se radi o fakat velikom potencijalu koji će kad-tat postizati velike rezultate ... pod svaku cijenu.


Mim slučajno radi i sa sportašima, poznat mi je doping (ili bar njegov dio) i ne moraš biti tako sarkastičan. 

Uostalom, zar ja nisam rekla: 



> Ukratko, ja sam protiv dopinga.


Zanimljivo je tvoje kontradiktorno mišljenje: Formula je zlo, ali dozvoljavaš doping. Ni male bebe, a ni sportaši ne znaju točno što dobivaju. Zar misliš da mladi sportaš od 15-16 godina ne vjeruje svom treneru kad mu ovaj kaže da dobiva nešto potpuno bezopasno? 
Daj se odluči: jesi li za zdravlje ili ne? Ako bi dozvolio doping tada sve tvoje priče o zdravoj prehrani i ostalom padaju u vodu i postaješ licemjer, a sumnjam da to želiš.

----------


## sorciere

http://sportal.vecernji.hr/vld/sport...66787/index.do

 :Sad:

----------


## †marival

http://sportal.vecernji.hr/vld/sport...66212/index.do
 :D 

SPORT ČINI ČUDA   :Love:

----------


## Amalthea

> http://sportal.vecernji.hr/vld/sportal/ostalo/olimpijske/3166787/index.do


Ovo je koma.

----------


## Davor

*mim*, nemam apsolutno ništa protiv da se odrasli dopaju k'o stoka ako smatraju da im je to OK. Licemjerno je zabranjivati doping kada se zna da su praktično svi "rezultati" postignuti dopingom, a blesavo je da se "smiju" dopati samo "sportaši" koji imaju mogućnost nabave sredstava koja zaobilaze doping kontrolu, a to nije fer.

Primjer 1: Tour de France, vidi članak http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Doping_...Tour_de_France

Primjer 2: popis "sportaša" koji su pali na doping testu: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Doping_...Tour_de_France

Pitanje koliko bi lista bila dugačka da se uzorak krvi i mokraće pohranjivao na ledu za buduće provjere - na kraju bi nam ostala samo paraolimpijada.

----------


## Davor

Drugi link je pogrešan, trebao je biti http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of...cases_in_sport

----------


## mim

> *mim*, nemam apsolutno ništa protiv da se odrasli dopaju k'o stoka ako smatraju da im je to OK.


Pod "odrasli" misliš na-koga?? Probaj shvatiti da mladi sportaš većinom ne zna što mu daju. 
Znam za pojedince kojima je čak i loša suplementacija (koja je krajnje bezopasna u usporedbi s dopingom) skoro uništila karijeru, a ni oni nisu znali što uzimaju i iz kojeg razloga. Ako odrasla osoba odluči uzeti nešto-nek uzme. Konkretno, bio je primjer čovjeka koji si je u biceps "napucao" ilegalne anabolike za trkaće konje. Prestrašno, ali on je točno znao što je kupio i zašto i-najvažnije-to je napravio sam. Mladi sportaši ne kupuju sami steroide (i ostalo) niti sami odlučuju o tome hoće li ih uzeti. Treba znati razlikovati te dvije kategorije. 



> Pitanje koliko bi lista bila dugačka da se uzorak krvi i mokraće pohranjivao na ledu za buduće provjere - na kraju bi nam ostala samo paraolimpijada.


S ovim se apsolutno slažem. Voljela bih kad bi se svim natjecateljima uzimali uzorci, ali to je zaista preskupo. Problem No.2 je to što je doping uvijek korak ispred kontrole.

----------


## Davor

> Probaj shvatiti da mladi sportaš većinom ne zna što mu daju.


BINGO!

No sports.

----------


## mim

> No sports.


To bi rekao i Antoniji Balek ?? Naime, i ona je sportašica. Vrhunska. I što je najvažnije-sport joj je sad očito smisao života. 

Da sport, da i vrhunski sport, ali uz kontrolu. Roditelja, struke, psihologa....i bez dopinga.

----------


## Davor

Argument izvan konteksta baš ne pije vodu. Ako pričamo o treningu djece, ostanimo onda na djeci. Uostalom, na koliko ne-rekreativnih treninga si vidjela roditelje na terenu s djecom.

----------


## mim

Da pročitaš sve što sam napisala vidio bi i riječi "struka, psiholog...". 




> Argument izvan konteksta baš ne pije vodu.


Uostalom, o čemu ti konkretno pričaš? Spomenuo si doping. Rekla sam ti što mislim, agrumentirala i-kaj sad?? Ti si ZA, ja PROTIV. Ok, razgovor možemo privesti kraju.   :Wink:

----------


## †marival

> Argument izvan konteksta baš ne pije vodu. Ako pričamo o treningu djece, ostanimo onda na djeci. Uostalom, na koliko ne-rekreativnih treninga si vidjela roditelje na terenu s djecom.


ako pričamo o djeci onda čemu spominjanje dopinga ?

 :shock:  gdje bi stali svi roditelji na teren ... pa gdje bi djeca trenirala

mi smo na tribinama  :D

----------


## Davor

> ako pričamo o djeci onda čemu spominjanje dopinga ?


Na ovo pitanje odgovorila ti je *mim*:



> Probaj shvatiti da mladi sportaš većinom ne zna što mu daju.





> :shock:  gdje bi stali svi roditelji na teren ... pa gdje bi djeca trenirala


Ovo pitanje bilo bi izlišno kada bi tereni bili dimenzionirani za nas rekreativce. Ovako ispada da si spremna krvlju braniti jednu potpuno neprirodnu situaciju gdje se tebe kao roditelja odvaja od tvojeg djeteta. Baš si mi guba.

Mislim da se umjesto nove arene na Laništu koja me izgledom najviše podsjeća na kostur mamuta izvrnut naglavačke moglo od naših novaca izgraditi nekoliko terena opće namjene u kojoj bi svi, a ne samo oni, mogli na miru vježbati što nas volja i u normalnim terminima.

----------


## ninochka

> Mislim da se umjesto nove arene na Laništu koja me izgledom najviše podsjeća na kostur mamuta izvrnut naglavačke moglo od naših novaca izgraditi nekoliko terena opće namjene u kojoj bi svi, a ne samo oni, mogli na miru vježbati što nas volja i u normalnim terminima.


  :Rolling Eyes:  i opet Davor u sridu i nimalo izvan topika, konteksta i zdravog razuma

----------


## †marival

> marival prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ako pričamo o djeci onda čemu spominjanje dopinga ?
> 
> 
> Na ovo pitanje odgovorila ti je *mim*:
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## †marival

a jesi me nasmijao Davore da je to milina   :Laughing:

----------


## yaya

Evo mi smo Sonju upisali na gimnastiku i to onda kad je sama izrazila želju. Nitko ju ne forsira, nitko ju ne rasteže i ne razvlači, nitko ništa ne forsira niti dopingira (malo rime lalala), presretna je kad se u jutro probudi i skuži da taj dan ima trening, tužna je što nije češće ili dulje, sve u svemu  :D

----------


## Peterlin

Mi smo dječake (7 i 8 godina) upisali u Sokol - gimnastičku školu. Idu 2xtjedno po sat vremena i za sada su zadovoljni. 

Motivacija: djeca su u školi u produženom boravku i sjede veći dio dana; stariji ima loše držanje i koordinaciju pokreta, a mlađem jednostavno treba izazov za individualno ispucavanje.

Nemam ambicije djecu kliještiti da postanu vrhunski sportaši, ali trudim se omogućiti im neki minimum kretanja. Mi smo se prije 30 i više godina puno više kretali po vani. Danas je to teško izvesti, pa zato kroz tjedan u Sokol, a vikendom kad stignemo - na bazen!

----------


## yaya

> Mi smo dječake (7 i 8 godina) upisali u Sokol - gimnastičku školu. Idu 2xtjedno po sat vremena i za sada su zadovoljni. 
> 
> Motivacija: djeca su u školi u produženom boravku i sjede veći dio dana; stariji ima loše držanje i koordinaciju pokreta, a mlađem jednostavno treba izazov za individualno ispucavanje.
> 
> Nemam ambicije djecu kliještiti da postanu vrhunski sportaši, ali trudim se omogućiti im neki minimum kretanja. Mi smo se prije 30 i više godina puno više kretali po vani. Danas je to teško izvesti, pa zato kroz tjedan u Sokol, a vikendom kad stignemo - na bazen!


I mi smo u Sokolu i iz istih razloga

----------


## Davor

*marival*, drago mi je da se dobro zabavljaš, a adrese koje nudiš već znam: Činovnička livada, park Maksimir, jezero Bundek, jezero Jarun...

----------


## †marival

> *marival*, drago mi je da se dobro zabavljaš, a adrese koje nudiš već znam: Činovnička livada, park Maksimir, jezero Bundek, jezero Jarun...


- ima kod mene u Sopotu i tereni za 2* košarka 1* nogomet,  a sa druge strane športski centar i besplatno možeš cijele dane igrati tenis, košarku, nogomet, trčate, rolati,  ima stolove za stolni tenis 8 ma nemreš sve ni stić )
- ima i u zapruđu i u utrinama isto takvih terena ( valjda imaju i drugi kvartovi )
- možeš slobodno biti tik uz svoje dijete neće te nitko potjerati   :Grin:

----------


## mim

> Ovako ispada da si spremna krvlju braniti jednu potpuno neprirodnu situaciju gdje se tebe kao roditelja odvaja od tvojeg djeteta.


O, Bože, zašto sam dala da me odvoje od mog djeteta okrutnim rezanjim pupčane vrpce!!!??? Baš sam loša majka. Idem se odmah samokazniti.   :Rolling Eyes:  

Davore, fakat si zaglibio. Jedva čekam trenutak kad će ti sin reći: "Tata, dosadan si mi, idem s dečkima na nogomet.". 
Moram priznati da mi tvoje razmišljanje već pomalo liči na patologiju. Izjasnio si se da ne želiš da ti se dijete bavi sportom. Zašto ostale uporno tlačiš svojim stavom?? Znamo ga, rekao si to jedno 586 000 puta. Hoćeš ponoviti i 586 000 i prvi puta??? Baš si dosadan.   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Davor

Misliš ovako: NO SPORTS!   :Laughing:

----------


## Sanja

Davore, već je prije par godina bila slična rasprava (ne znam je li još živa negdje u bespućima foruma ili je izbrisana), pa mi se ne da ponavljati stvari koje sam već jednom napisala, no tvoj stav me ponukao da jučer dosta detaljno popričam s mm-om o problemima u profesionalnom sportu.

On je bio vrhunski profesionalni sportaš (u sportu u kojem se ne okreće velika lova). Bio je reprezentativac kluba s kojim je bio višestruki prvak države i bio je dugogodišnji član državne reprezentacije. Treninzi dvaput dnevno, nekoliko puta godišnje višetjedne pripreme, državna, europska i svjetska prvenstva, razni turniri i sve ostalo.

Evo, on odgovorno tvrdi da njima treneri nisu davali apsolutno nikakav doping, steroide, sredstva za "bujanje" i sl. Dapače, imali su redovite doping kontrole. Jedan igrač je na svoju ruku uzimao ta sredstva što se otkrilo na prvoj rutinskoj kontroli i bio je maknut i s natjecanja i s treninga na par mjeseci, dok se nije očistio, a upravo su treneri bili najbjesniji na njega. Isto tako kaže da se ovo što spominje mim s obogaćivanjem krvi kisikom i sl. već dosta dugo ne radi, jer i za to postoje pouzdane metode otkrivanja.

Isto tako kaže da se nikad nije osjećao robom nijednog sponzora.  :Smile:  

Ja sam se pak cijelo djetinjstvo rekreativno bavila nizom sportova. Tu i tamo bih otišla na neko natjecanje (i čak sam imala odlične rezultate), no kad sam odlučila ne biti natjecateljica, niti sam osjetila pritisak trenera da moram ići na natjecanja, niti sam se osjećala škartirano. Normalno sam išla na treninge onim ritmom i intenzitetom koji mi je odgovarao.

Sad se pitam jesam li cijelo to vrijeme bila slijepa ili sam imala ludu sreću da baš u mojim klubovima nije bilo, kako si sve redom naveo, dopinga, pritisaka trenera, šikaniranja, kladionica, robovskih sponzorskih ugovora, pedofilije i tko zna čega još.

Vjerujem da se u sportu, kao i svugdje drugdje, događaju i vrlo ružne stvari, no razmjena krvi između braće ili davanje maloljetnom sportašu sredstva od kojih bi mogao imati trajne loše posljedice - e, vidiš, mislim da se to ne može dogoditi bez znanja roditelja.

Nije teško naletjeti na trenera koji se na tvom djetetu želi obogatiti i pretvoriti ga u svoj stroj za proizvodnju novca (vjerovao ili ne, moja starija curica je imala tek tri i pol godine kad smo naletili na takvog!), ali na roditelju je da to prepozna i spriječi (ako je iole normalan).

No, glupo je generalizirati. Recimo, mm koji je veći dio života bio aktivan sportaš uopće ne prati sport iz fotelje, a još manje ide u kladionice. Čips, pivo, debeli trbuh, visoki kolesterol i klađenje *nisu* sport, koliko god ti tvrdio da jesu. I uopće mi je smiješna generalizacije o tome da sportaši završavaju kao lokalni alkosi, narkići ili promašeni slučajevi koji nakon završetka sportske karijere ne znaju što bi sa sobom, iako vjerujem da ima i takvih (a u kojem zanimanju ih nema?). Zapravo, svaka je generalizacija smiješna.  :Smile:

----------


## yaya

Sanja potpis

----------


## Davor

U principu mi je jasno sve o čemu pišeš i isto tako me ne čudi ni incident koji ste izbjegli sa starijom kćeri.
Imao sam cimera difovca koji je prošao i naličje svega ovoga i nakon toga mogu samo ostati pri svome   :Heart:

----------


## Sanja

Ma, ostani ti pri svome  :Smile:  , nisam napisala post zato da ti promijenim mišljenje, nego zato jer želim reći da generalizacije jednostavno ne funkcioniraju. Mislim da su izuzetno rijetke situacije u životu u kojima možemo reći "svi su..." ili "nitko nije..." Ako pogledaš oko sebe, vidjet ćeš da svijet nije ni crn ni bijel, nego u nepreglednom nizu najrazličitijih boja.

Topic sam pročitala, pa tako i tvoj post o cimeru difovcu koji je nakon ozljede "morao" uzimati doping kako bi se što brže vratio u formu. Ne znam konkretnu situaciju i ne želim nikoga osuđivati, ali zašto je "morao"? Je l' si sam nametnuo to da mora ili mu je bilo lakše trenirati manje uz neka sredstva umjesto više i intenzivnije, ali "čist"? To zna samo on.  :Smile:  

Znam i ja ljude koji se bave ili su se bavili sportom različitim intenzitetom: od mm-a i još nekih koji su bili profesionalci preko difovaca do rekreativaca. I kaj da ti velim? Ljudi iz mojih klubova koji su imali vrhunske rezultate na državnoj razini (u ex državi, kad je to bilo mnogo teže nego sad) nisu uzimali nikakva sredstva, a s druge strane je bilo "frajera" iz moje teretane su iz čistog mira, samoinicijativno gutali razne pripravek u neizmjernim količinama. Nemam pojma kako je to utjecalo na njihovo zdravlje, znam da su vrlo brzo izgledali poput Schwarzeneggera. To su valjda i htjeli, no nitko ih nije tjerao. No, to opet ne znači da je svaki mišićavi bilder ujedno i konzumirao pripravke.

Kužiš, glupe su mi generalizacije po kojima ispada da nakon što se prestaneš baviti sportom postaješ doslovce promašeni slučaj.

----------


## Davor

Ma, blento je uzimao konjske steroide da bi mogao još više trenirati. Prestrašno.

Odoh se rekreativno baviti hodanjem.

----------


## †marival

davore jesi ponio špeka i luka za doping   :Grin:  

sanja   :Heart:

----------


## Davor

Nope. S toga sam se skinuo prije više godina, a do Janičinih uspjeha sam vjerovao da je špek dobar samo za namazat sanjke i napraviti domaći sapun. Postoji li doping kontrola za špek  :Laughing:

----------


## sanjas33

ja ne mogu vjerovati u kojem smjeru je ovaj post otisao. Dakle, roditelje u sportu treba zabraniti meni se cini  :shock: ! Ne kuzim zasto svi moraju biti vrhunski, a nimalo prosjecni! pa valjda svatko ima svoj tempo! Važno je da dijete voli sport, korisno utrosi slobodno vrijeme, druzi se s djecom, dajte ostavite predispozicije, doping i vrhunski sport po strani. To su vasa djeca!!!! :shock:

----------


## Peterlin

> ja ne mogu vjerovati u kojem smjeru je ovaj post otisao. Dakle, roditelje u sportu treba zabraniti meni se cini  :shock: ! Ne kuzim zasto svi moraju biti vrhunski, a nimalo prosjecni! pa valjda svatko ima svoj tempo! Važno je da dijete voli sport, korisno utrosi slobodno vrijeme, druzi se s djecom, dajte ostavite predispozicije, doping i vrhunski sport po strani. To su vasa djeca!!!! :shock:


Potpis!

----------


## †marival

> ja ne mogu vjerovati u kojem smjeru je ovaj post otisao. Dakle, roditelje u sportu treba zabraniti meni se cini  :shock: ! Ne kuzim zasto svi moraju biti vrhunski, a nimalo prosjecni! pa valjda svatko ima svoj tempo! Važno je da dijete voli sport, korisno utrosi slobodno vrijeme, druzi se s djecom, dajte ostavite predispozicije, doping i vrhunski sport po strani. To su vasa djeca!!!! :shock:


- tko kaže da svi moraju biti vrhunski ( upravo obrnuto učimo davora   :Grin:  )
- i tvrdimo ( mi zagovornici dječjeg sporta ) da naša djeca korisno i kvalitetno ( pod kontrolom stručnjaka ) "troše" svoje slobodno vrijeme 
- i tvrdimo da je druženje i igra najvažnija stvar ( moji postovi negdje s pošetka )

 :/  zakaj si nas krivo shvatila ? ili sam ja tebe krivo shvatila  :?

----------


## Davor

A-ha, sad sam ti dobar kad se treba izvlačiti   :Laughing:

----------


## sanjas33

odustajem  :/

----------


## †marival

zašto  :?

----------


## sanjas33

zato kaj ovoj temi nema kraja i nema smisla trositi energiju. Uvijek ce biti oni koji su za i oni koji su striktno protiv bilo cijeg misljenja! Pozdrav svima i vidimo se na nekoj drugoj temi  :D

----------


## cvijeta73

> zato kaj ovoj temi nema kraja i nema smisla trositi energiju. Uvijek ce biti oni koji su za i oni koji su striktno protiv bilo cijeg misljenja! Pozdrav svima i vidimo se na nekoj drugoj temi  :D


misliš da su druge teme drugačije  :Grin:

----------


## sorciere

> ja ne mogu vjerovati u kojem smjeru je ovaj post otisao. Dakle, roditelje u sportu treba zabraniti meni se cini  :shock: ! Ne kuzim zasto svi moraju biti vrhunski, a nimalo prosjecni! pa valjda svatko ima svoj tempo! Važno je da dijete voli sport, korisno utrosi slobodno vrijeme, druzi se s djecom, dajte ostavite predispozicije, doping i vrhunski sport po strani. To su vasa djeca!!!! :shock:


ja sam drukčije shvatila... velika većina klubova NE ŽELI primiti djecu - ukoliko ne procijene da su potencijal za vrhunske sportaše... ukoliko im se procjena pokaže krivom - način na koji tretiraju dijete - često ga navede da odustane.   :Mad:

----------


## Brunda

Javljam se samo da potpišem Sanju   :Smile:

----------


## flower

> ja sam drukčije shvatila... velika većina klubova NE ŽELI primiti djecu - ukoliko ne procijene da su potencijal za vrhunske sportaše... ukoliko im se procjena pokaže krivom - način na koji tretiraju dijete - često ga navede da odustane.


 nazalost, moram potpisati.

----------


## †marival

> ja sam drukčije shvatila... velika većina klubova NE ŽELI primiti djecu - ukoliko ne procijene da su potencijal za vrhunske sportaše... ukoliko im se procjena pokaže krivom - način na koji tretiraju dijete - često ga navede da odustane.
> 			
> 		
> 
>  nazalost, moram potpisati.


nažalost isto tako je u velikoj večini gimnazija i fakulteta - NE ŽELE primiti djecu  :/ - prijemnim ispitima ( vrsta selekcije ) procjenjuju da neka djeca nisu potencijal za njhove škole i procjena se možda pokaže krivom  :? pa dijete završi u drvnoj, a možda je stvoreno za profesora povijesti 

 :Grin:

----------


## Pticica

Meni doma stoji orbitrek, poklanjam ga prvoj koja se javi.

----------


## †marival

:Laughing:   to treba davoru !

no sports - diet   :Laughing:

----------


## mim

> Meni doma stoji orbitrek, poklanjam ga prvoj koja se javi.


Hajde javi Sorcie. Mislim da je tražila za Kikicu.

----------


## sorciere

> Pticica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Meni doma stoji orbitrek, poklanjam ga prvoj koja se javi.
> 
> 
> Hajde javi Sorcie. Mislim da je tražila za Kikicu.


zaključili smo da je strop pretanak, i da bi nam susjedi mogli banut nenajavljeno   :Laughing:  ... a drugo mjesto nismo našle - pa smo za sad odustale..  :/

----------


## flower

marival - govorimo o djeci s 6-7 god. nedavno su bile rasprave da os traje do 6 razreda, a onda na osnovu procijene se djecu posalje dalje u skolu ovisno o sposobnostima - gimnazije pa faks, strukovne ili zanat/osposobljavanje...pa je navelika bila galama da je to prepreprerano.
inace kako sam u kontaktima sa strucnjacima za trening predskolaca i rane sk. dobi, od svih sam na tako ranu selekciju dobila samo zgrazanje i neodobravanje.

----------


## flower

zaboravih bitno - sport prvo treba biti za sve i vrlo zabavan i nezahtjevan, s dobi se smanjuje broj djece ukljucene u natjecateljske treninge, postaje zahtjevnije i cesto manje zahtjevno. nazalost kad se ide obrnuto, onda se djeca izraubaju vec s deset god. i prestanu voljeti sport, jer se pred njih stave previsoki zahtjevi.

----------


## larmama

> flower prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				ja sam drukčije shvatila... velika većina klubova NE ŽELI primiti djecu - ukoliko ne procijene da su potencijal za vrhunske sportaše... ukoliko im se procjena pokaže krivom - način na koji tretiraju dijete - često ga navede da odustane.
> ...


ja zaista ne mogu vjerovati da ovo pises  :shock: 
pa mi ovdje ne govorimo o talentima nego o vježbanju koje bi u nekom obliku trebalo biti dostupno svima

----------


## Davor

> to treba davoru !
> 
> no sports - diet


Hajde, pohvali se koliko si kila skinula svojom sportskom dijetom   :Laughing:

----------


## †marival

flo i larmama - molim pročitajte topic od samog početka   :Grin:  
hvala   :Love:  

i pametnima dosta  8)

----------


## Davor

Pa ... izgleda da si ostala sama.

----------


## †marival

:Laughing:

----------


## jelena.O

Valjda spada u ovo
Gdi sad radite liječničke za sportaše klince,koja je procedura sad
Kaj je s klincima iznad 12?

----------


## Cathy

> Valjda spada u ovo
> Gdi sad radite liječničke za sportaše klince,koja je procedura sad
> Kaj je s klincima iznad 12?


Isto ko i uvijek, jedino mi se čini dai se krv vadi svake dvije godine.

----------


## jelena.O

A kaj s onima koji nisu prošle godine radili sistematski?

Ok gdi radite?
Navodno u Borovje se može samo ako se unaprijed dogovori iz kluba ali ova ptica nema veze s klubom
Nekada davno nevezano uz ovo kaj sad treba radilo se i u vrapcu u medicini rada.jel može bilo koja medicina rada?

----------


## Cathy

> A kaj s onima koji nisu prošle godine radili sistematski?
> 
> Ok gdi radite?
> Navodno u Borovje se može samo ako se unaprijed dogovori iz kluba ali ova ptica nema veze s klubom
> Nekada davno nevezano uz ovo kaj sad treba radilo se i u vrapcu u medicini rada.jel može bilo koja medicina rada?


Ne znam,  mi radimo na Borovju.

----------


## jelena.O

Onda dođete ili ipak netko urgirao za vas
Moram znati pojedinosti jer imam manje od tri tjedna za složiti organizaciju svega vezano uz to zakaj mi ovo treba

----------


## Barbi

Borovje i Argentinska, Gajnice rade sportske preglede. Ne mora klub naručiti, ali bez narudzbe kluba treba rano doci. Jako rano.

----------


## jelena.O

Gajnice mi baš stomaku
Hvala

----------


## Cathy

> Gajnice mi baš stomaku
> Hvala


A zašto lijepo ne nazoveš ustanovu koja te zanima i sve pitaš. Ovo sve drugo je rekla-kazala. Može, a i ne mora biti točno.

----------


## jelena.O

Budem naravno
Ali do jucer navečer nisam ni znala da ćemo to morati raditi

----------


## ellica

U Argentinskoj se mora naruciti,ne mora klub.Mi smo sami.
Ako si iznad 12g.vadis krv.i onda sto vec ide dalje...

----------


## jelena.O

pokušavala danas zvati ali nitko se ne javlja, bum popodne ili sutra, poslala sam i mejl
za krv može li biti neka stara krv ( 2-4 mjeseca)?

----------


## magriz

krv stara 2-4 mjeseca jedino ako je odvojen serum od stanica i propisno zbrinut  :Razz:

----------


## jelena.O

Ma ne krv nego nalaz krvi

----------


## magriz

to moraš pitati, u 2-4 mjeseca štošta se može izmijeniti, a i ne mora

----------


## jelena.O

Što šta a svake dve godine bi vadili krv?

----------


## Lili75

Jelena-o ja sam s kćerkom obavila u Gajnicama prije par tjedana. Naručila nas je frendica koja tamo radi.

Rade ti srijedom 7-19h, mislim da ti je lakše otići do njih jer su ti blizu i naručit dijete nego pokušavat telefonirat.
Ostalim danima rade 7-14h.

Sretno!!!

----------


## jelena.O

Vis a jučer  je  bilo bolji prijedlog zovi
I zvala deset puta pa i više i nitko se nije javio

----------


## Lili75

ja općenito ako vidim da nakon nekoliko poziva nitko ne odgovara, odem osobno pogotovo ako mi je blizu.

----------


## jelena.O

baš da imam vremena skakati nemam, ali sam dobila poluodgovor na mejl
Poštovana,
Obzirom da je riječ o natjecanju škola a ne sportskih klubova to se na Vaše učenike odnosi članak 71.stavak 5. Zakona o sportu:

„(5) Opću i posebnu zdravstvenu sposobnost učenika za sudjelovanje na natjecanjima skolskih sportskih društava utvrđuje nadležan liječnik specijalist školske medicine, odnosno izabrani liječnik specijalist pedijatar ili izabrani liječnik specijalist opće i/ili obiteljske medicine“

te sukladno rečenom preglede možete obaviti kod navedenih specijalista.

U Poliklinici Zagreb radimo preglede sportaša udruženih u klubove; cijena pregleda zagrebačkih sportaša je 100,00 kn  od čega 40,00 kn plaća sportaš a 60,00 kn sufinancira Grad Zagreb; na lokaciji Gajnice mjesta za preglede sportaša nema do početka travnja, a na lokaciji u Borovju našlo bi se još sporadično nešto termina u ožujku.


Poštovana,
Sukladno citiranom članku Zakona o sportu očevidno je da za školska natjecanja potvrdu o zdravstvenoj sposobnosti mogu dati i nadležni specijalisti školske medicine, pedijatri i/ili obiteljski liječnici. Kao ravnateljica Poliklinike Zagreb nisam meritorna tumačiti Zakon, samo Vam ukazujem na tu njegovu odrednicu. Radi ispravnog tumačenja možda bi Vam odgovor prije mogla dati sportska inspekcija (pri Kontrolnom uredu Grada Zagreba) koja je nadležna za provjeru da li su ispunjeni svi zakonski uvjeti za sportska natjecanja bilo koje vrste.

Što se tiče laboratorijskih nalaza, iste traže liječnici Poliklinike Zagreb i to kod sportaša starijih od 12 godina, ali da li takvu doktrinu imaju i drugi liječnici to ne znam obzirom da se pregledi osim kod nas mogu obaviti i u bilo kojoj ordinaciji medicine rada i sporta u Zagrebu (pri domovima zdravlja, u privatnim poliklinikama, ustanovama za zdravstvenu skrb i sl.). U Poliklinici Zagreb prihvaćamo sve laboratorijske nalaze (bez obzira gdje su napravljeni) ne starije od godine dana.

Na žalost da li će Vaši učenici uspjeti dobiti potvrde ili ne do 11.03. ne znam. Činjenica je da gotovo svi sportovi u razdoblju veljača-travanj/svibanj počinju s natjecanjima te da je navala na preglede vrlo velika a broj liječničkih timova ograničen i deficitaran. Kod nas se prijave za termine u veljači i ožujku  rade još u prosincu ili najkasnije u siječnju a i tada ne možemo svima omogućiti obavljanje pregleda.

----------


## Lili75

pa čekaj jel to nešto na razini škole, pajel može ravnatelj intervenirat i zatražit ravnateljicu?
ja bih se dala kladit da ste došli na lice mjesta i objasnili i sestri na narudžbama situaciju da biste dobili termin vrlo brzo.

a ova čitaba...ajme...

----------


## Lili75

ja sam pregled obavila unutar tjedan dana i ne vjerujem da sam ga dobila tako brzo zbog ove moje koja radi u Poliklinici (al' na drugim poslovima) jer nisam inzistirala na brzom terminu samo da dobijem termin.

----------


## jelena.O

je na razini škole i školskih natjecanja, idu cure na državno i sad frka zbrka


uglavnom mentor još nije poslao službeno kak uopće dalje



ovaj mejl upućen meni je baš od ravnateljice, kojoj je sve pojašnjeno, u svezi ćega je  .....

----------


## jelena.O

e sad stigao ipak neki mejlić od mentora da se to ipak radi na razini školske medicine, ali da će tek idući tjedan znati točno

idem spavati

----------


## Barbi

Jelena, za državno školsko sportsko natjecanje pregled se radi na školskoj medicini, kod liječnika zaduženog za konkretnu školu.
Moja je kćer bila lani pa znam. Išli su na pregled sa profom iz tjelesnog u vrijeme škole, zajedno svi koji su išli na državno, neovisno o tome što vjerojatno svi imaju važeći sportski liječnički zbog sportova kojim se bave.
Sportski vrijedi 6 mjeseci, a kad obaviš pregled možeš izvaditi više potvrda, i naknadno dok god vrijedi pregled.

----------


## jelena.O

A zakaj to nisi rekla u nedelju,Barbi,pristedila bi mi puno živaca ,vremena .......

----------


## jelena.O

Ok možda baš u prvom postu i nisam rekla da idu na državno

----------


## Barbi

Bit će da je to osnovni razlog.  :Cool:

----------


## spajalica

Ja ne kuzim opcenito zasto se ljudi narviraju oko nekih stvari koje spadaju pod administraciju skole.
Skola ih vodi na natjecanje. Ok sredite sve sto im treba. 
Ja cu dovesti dijete, obuci cu ga, nahraniti ga. Al ako im treba medicinski pregled e pa nek skola koja se kasnije hvali s tim da su bili na tome i tome lijepo organizira.
Ukoliko organiziraju za vrijeme nastave nek sami i pravdaju.
Tako se postavljam prema tome i ne zovem nikog niti istabistrazujem.
Svi profesori koji vode djecu na sportska natjecanja jako dobro znaju trenira li dijete neki sport i natjece li se izvan skole.
E sad sto se neko sjeti zadnjih 5 minuta nije moja krivica, kao sto nije ni njihova ako ja nesto zaboravim na svom poslu.

----------


## Lili75

> Ja ne kuzim opcenito zasto se ljudi narviraju oko nekih stvari koje spadaju pod administraciju skole.
> Skola ih vodi na natjecanje. Ok sredite sve sto im treba. 
> Ja cu dovesti dijete, obuci cu ga, nahraniti ga. Al ako im treba medicinski pregled e pa nek skola koja se kasnije hvali s tim da su bili na tome i tome lijepo organizira.
> Ukoliko organiziraju za vrijeme nastave nek sami i pravdaju.
> Tako se postavljam prema tome i ne zovem nikog niti istabistrazujem.
> Svi profesori koji vode djecu na sportska natjecanja jako dobro znaju trenira li dijete neki sport i natjece li se izvan skole.
> E sad sto se neko sjeti zadnjih 5 minuta nije moja krivica, kao sto nije ni njihova ako ja nesto zaboravim na svom poslu.


X

----------


## larmama

> Jelena, za državno školsko sportsko natjecanje pregled se radi na školskoj medicini, kod liječnika zaduženog za konkretnu školu.
> Moja je kćer bila lani pa znam. Išli su na pregled sa profom iz tjelesnog u vrijeme škole, zajedno svi koji su išli na državno, neovisno o tome što vjerojatno svi imaju važeći sportski liječnički zbog sportova kojim se bave.
> Sportski vrijedi 6 mjeseci, a kad obaviš pregled možeš izvaditi više potvrda, i naknadno dok god vrijedi pregled.


da, i kod moje je isto tako bilo

----------


## Jelena

Malo je stara tema pa da provjerim situaciju. Zna li tko kakvo je stanje sa sportskim aktivnostima za predskolce? Imate li neke preporuke, pogotovo sad u doba korone? Najradije bih zbog korone dijete upisala na neki individualni sport, ali mislim da mu je bolje da ide na neka djecja gimnastika.

----------


## jelena.O

Gimnastika 
Sokol
I Prečko

----------


## Lili75

Naša prijateljica koja trenira gimnastiku nije išla na treninge, trenirali su preko zooma.

----------


## Jelena

> Naša prijateljica koja trenira gimnastiku nije išla na treninge, trenirali su preko zooma.


Da, to si i mislim. To ne moze za predskolce biti rjesenje, ako barem ranije nisu krenuli. Mali je imao preko zooma svoj "hobi", ali je ranije isao uzivo jedan semestar. I nema on paznju za cijeli sat preko zooma, nego rijesi svoje brzo i seta po stanu dok drugi rješavaju.

----------


## Jelena

Kad bismo imali kakvu lili  :Smile:  u kvartu pa da s malcima subotom vani vjezba, to bi bilo mozda fora.

----------


## magriz

pa ima na youtube raznih tutoriala, mozes i ti s njim napravit raspored i vjezbat

----------


## Jelena

> pa ima na youtube raznih tutoriala, mozes i ti s njim napravit raspored i vjezbat


E da sam ja taj tip, bila bih na vjezbacicama  :Smile:  Od mene je naucio pisati i racunati.
Ma ja bih da on s djecom vjezba nesto. Ali ako nas zatvore, morat cemo nesto. Imali smo u doba zatvora termin za disco. To mi vec bolje ide  :Smile:

----------


## Lili75

> Kad bismo imali kakvu lili  u kvartu pa da s malcima subotom vani vjezba, to bi bilo mozda fora.


Jelena disco girl   :Smile:   :Kiss:  eh da je vremena..
I ples je mraak!

----------


## Vrci

Hocete li davati klince sad na aktivnosti?

Moj je isao na sportice, ali ne znam da li da ga sad upisujem  :Sad: 
A zao mi,vidim da mu bas treba i voli to

----------


## Peterlin

> Hocete li davati klince sad na aktivnosti?
> 
> Moj je isao na sportice, ali ne znam da li da ga sad upisujem 
> A zao mi,vidim da mu bas treba i voli to


Upiši ga. Bit ce ih manje, jer se vjerojatno neće svi upisati. Kasnije možeš vidjeti ako ti se ne budu svidjele mjere opreza, možeš se i predomisliti. Uostalom,konzultacije s trenerom nisu loša ideja.

----------


## Konfuzija

> Hocete li davati klince sad na aktivnosti?
> 
> Moj je isao na sportice, ali ne znam da li da ga sad upisujem 
> A zao mi,vidim da mu bas treba i voli to


Da, ako moze u skolu, moze i na aktivnost. Ako zeli.

----------


## mitovski

> Hocete li davati klince sad na aktivnosti?
> 
> Moj je isao na sportice, ali ne znam da li da ga sad upisujem 
> A zao mi,vidim da mu bas treba i voli to


Da, upisati ću ju. Trenira plivanje, ovo će joj biti 3. godina. 
Svidjelo mi se kako je bilo organizirano nakon povratka u 5. mjesecu. Nitko od roditelja nema pristup na bazen ili tribine. Trener dolazi van po njih. Presvlače se na tribinama s dovoljno razmaka. U bazenu i ovako i onako plivaju na razmaku od nekoliko metara i ograničen je broj djece po stazi. 
Ona u bazenu ispuše svu svoju negativnu energiju, frustracije i strahove i izađe iz njega nasmiješeno drugo dijete. S obzirom na njene ostale probleme to joj je sad i više nego potrebno.

----------


## Jelena

Mi cemo nastaviti s ovim s cim je poceo, al to nazalost nije sport. I vrlo lako se prebaci na zoom.

----------


## Vrijeska

moje desetgodišnje dijete je odustalo taman prije karantene, i baš se udebljalo...
morat ćemo nešto smisliti
nije sportski tip, od svega odustaje ...

----------


## Pandora Aura Monroe

Tu kod mene u kvartu ima judo - za vrtićarce i za starije. Normalno se održavaju treninzi. 
T. je prije lockdowna išao na plivanje, poslije su održavali nove cikluse, ali na lokacijama koje nam ne odgovaraju.

----------


## Cathy

> moje desetgodišnje dijete je odustalo taman prije karantene, i baš se udebljalo...
> morat ćemo nešto smisliti
> nije sportski tip, od svega odustaje ...


Ja sam svojega nakon karantene dala na squash, dok nije bilo treninga u klubu gdje trenira. A kada su počeli, onda je išao oboje. I tek sada nakon 3 mjeseca se vratio na izgled prije karantene.

----------


## Jelena

Malo je OT, ali u kojoj dobi su se počeli debljati?

----------


## Cathy

> Malo je OT, ali u kojoj dobi su se počeli debljati?


Moj voli jesti, pa treba paziti. Ali okvirno u pretpubertetu. Barem kod nas.

----------


## jelena.O

Neko s tri tjedna ,neko s tri godine,neko s 13,neko s 40....…

----------


## mitovski

> Malo je OT, ali u kojoj dobi su se počeli debljati?


Moja je do 9.-te godine puno jela. Oduvijek je puno jela i to se nije primalo a onda se počelo. U par mjeseci je dobila 3kg i to uz žestoke plivačke treninge pa sam vidjela ako tako nastavi da ne bude dobro i morali smo to malo korigirati i uvesti neka pravila.

----------


## jelena.O

Koliko ima sad ona kila motivski?

----------


## Jelena

> Moja je do 9.-te godine puno jela. Oduvijek je puno jela i to se nije primalo a onda se počelo. U par mjeseci je dobila 3kg i to uz žestoke plivačke treninge pa sam vidjela ako tako nastavi da ne bude dobro i morali smo to malo korigirati i uvesti neka pravila.


A valjda to dolazi češće kad krenu neke hormonalne promjene. I meni je tako, doduše bez plivačkih treninga  :Smile:

----------


## Lili75

> A valjda to dolazi češće kad krenu neke hormonalne promjene. I meni je tako, doduše bez plivačkih treninga


Jelena  :lool:

----------


## mitovski

145cm visoka 38.5kg...ali je u jednom periodu u par mjeseci s 35 došla na 38.

----------


## Vrijeska

> 145cm visoka 38.5kg...ali je u jednom periodu u par mjeseci s 35 došla na 38.


tako i moje dijete
imalo i  manje pa je natuklo 3-4-5...

----------

